# All things BBQ and Braai



## Beezerk (May 21, 2020)

May as well start a thread rather than get lost in the other one 
Rookie error number one with my beer can chicken effort, too many coals so the BBQ was running too hot even with the vents just about closed.
Quick Google, removed half a dozen briquettes and spread the others out more, temp now sitting at a sweet 185c with the top vent fully open and bottom half shut 😋

I'm expecting big things from CI on here, no pressure 🤔


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2020)

Oooh, I’ve been waiting for a thread like this!

This was my last cook, a 1kg Cote de Boeuf


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



View attachment 30784

Click to expand...

Ouch, looks amazing 👏


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ouch, looks amazing 👏
		
Click to expand...

oh it was. 

Cooked indirectly for an hour, then the vents opened up and seared over the flames


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2020)

My effort now resting ready for carving.




Rookie error number 2, put oil around the can so it doesn't get stuck inside the chicken during cooking 😅


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			My effort now resting ready for carving.

View attachment 30785


Rookie error number 2, put oil around the can so it doesn't get stuck inside the chicken during cooking 😅
		
Click to expand...

Next time, rather than a beer can use a pineapple.


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Next time, rather than a beer can use a pineapple.
		
Click to expand...

Explain 🤔


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Explain 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Remove the skin on the pineapple and use it to stand the chicken on rather than the beer can. Gives the meat a really nice sweet flavour.


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Remove the skin on the pineapple and use it to stand the chicken on rather than the beer can. Gives the meat a really nice sweet flavour.
		
Click to expand...

I'll try it next time 👍


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'll try it next time 👍
		
Click to expand...

the skin on the chicken looks nice and crispy!
did you look up the Facebook group I mentioned in the other thread?


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			the skin on the chicken looks nice and crispy!
did you look up the Facebook group I mentioned in the other thread?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm just waiting for acceptance to join the group. Looks interesting, lots of questions asked and sensible answers.


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2020)

Just put a rub on some brisket ready for a low and slow cook tomorrow 😋


----------



## SteveW86 (May 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Just put a rub on some brisket ready for a low and slow cook tomorrow 😋
		
Click to expand...

Did you go with a snake?


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Did you go with a snake?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate 
No doubt I'll post some drunken photos later  
Looking at wireless thermometers now, the Meater is crazy expensive, may get an Inkbird as they seem to get decent reviews.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yes mate 
No doubt I'll post some drunken photos later 
Looking at wireless thermometers now, the Meater is crazy expensive, may get an Inkbird as they seem to get decent reviews.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get a before pic when you put it on?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2020)

My ex BiL had a Green Egg. He cooked all sorts on that, it seemed an amazing bit of kit. Are they sneered at in bbq circles or are they perfectly acceptable?

The food he cooked was bloomin lovely so ultimately I don't care, I'm just intrigued as to how they are perceived. 

In his divorce the Egg was one of the first things that he stipulated he wanted 😂. That was non negotiable.


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Did you get a before pic when you put it on?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly did...


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My ex BiL had a Green Egg. He cooked all sorts on that, it seemed an amazing bit of kit. Are they sneered at in bbq circles or are they perfectly acceptable?

The food he cooked was bloomin lovely so ultimately I don't care, I'm just intrigued as to how they are perceived.

In his divorce the Egg was one of the first things that he stipulated he wanted 😂. That was non negotiable.
		
Click to expand...

😆😆😆
I think they used them on the Great British Menu tv show, seems all the top chefs love em.
Lidl are currently selling a smaller version for £80 and they look to be very highly rated.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 24, 2020)

I think the eggs are certainly respected in the BBQ world. The Lidl version is a great piece of kit but it quite small


----------



## williamalex1 (May 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			May as well start a thread rather than get lost in the other one
Rookie error number one with my beer can chicken effort, too many coals so the BBQ was running too hot even with the vents just about closed.
Quick Google, removed half a dozen briquettes and spread the others out more, temp now sitting at a sweet 185c with the top vent fully open and bottom half shut 😋

I'm expecting big things from CI on here, no pressure 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I use my Lava Rock gas Barbie all year round even when it's snowing.
No flaffing about trying to light it in the wind or cleaning it out afterwards, just a quick wire brush.
Turn gas on press igniter and whoosh, turn gas up and down at will, add herbs or lump wood if you want.
I just marinate steaks and the like for a few hours or sometimes over night.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			😆😆😆
I think they used them on the Great British Menu tv show, seems all the top chefs love em.
Lidl are currently selling a smaller version for £80 and they look to be very highly rated.
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't short of a few quid and loved to bbq so he got the real thing. He got value from it and cooked all sorts on it so for him it was worth getting the full sized proper one.

I helped him put it on its stand when it arrived, it was a fair old weight. Now you mention that show I think that is where he saw them first. I think they used them quite a bit one episode or series and that inspired his upgrade. I was happy, he gave me his Weber 👍


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2020)

BBQ sitting at 220f, smoking away nicely


----------



## williamalex1 (May 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			BBQ sitting at 220f, smoking away nicely 

Click to expand...

You on the wacky baccy ?


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			You on the wacky baccy ?

Click to expand...

Later maybe


----------



## larmen (May 24, 2020)

My BBQ skills would be on par with my golf skills, far removed from scratch.
Just burned a steak and some chicken breast, fish went ok but Bratwurst is going well as always. So stuff that needs attending and frequent turning I ca do, stuff with finesse and patience not so much.

Using a Webber kettle, the bbq for people playing Ping golf clubs ;-)


----------



## williamalex1 (May 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Later maybe 

Click to expand...

Get yourself one of these for perfect timing


----------



## SteveW86 (May 24, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I use my Lava Rock gas Barbie all year round even when it's snowing.
No flaffing about trying to light it in the wind or cleaning it out afterwards, just a quick wire brush.
Turn gas on press igniter and whoosh, turn gas up and down at will, add herbs or lump wood if you want.
I just marinate steaks and the like for a few hours or sometimes over night.
		
Click to expand...

Be careful with a wire brush, the bristles can dislodge and get in your food. Not a nice thing to have stuck in your throat.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 24, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Be careful with a wire brush, the bristles can dislodge and get in your food. Not a nice thing to have stuck in your throat.
		
Click to expand...

It's a BBQ brush and only used after cooking, the grill is always wiped down before the next cooking


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2020)

The finished project, ok I'm crap at foody photos but it tastes absolutely devine, well worth the wait. I knocked up a slaw and pit beans for the side...drool...


----------



## SteveW86 (May 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The finished project, ok I'm crap at foody photos but it tastes absolutely devine, well worth the wait. I knocked up a slaw and pit beans for the side...drool...

View attachment 30841

Click to expand...

That’s a good looking smoke ring


----------



## larmen (May 25, 2020)

This went a little better today but still overdone it a little 
	


My issue is probably that I have to cater for myself, plus a pescatarian and a toddler only eating sausage. Too many different things.

So I put the fish on for 10 minutes away from the coal (brickets) then put it on top to char with the steak to sear, then when taking the fish off and putting the steak to the side to cook I put the sausages over the fire. But to turn them I had to open the lid frequently. But I am getting there.

I have a chicken in the fridge for tomorrow. Any tips on how to prep it? Should I do something to it today already?
I know it goes on indirect heat for a good 90 minutes, how do I know hock much coal I need?


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2020)

Made a mini snake today so I can do a quick 2 hour smoke on a pork loin.
May have dropped a clanger by starting it in the BBQ and not using a chimney, just took ages to get to temp.


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2020)

Apologies, unbelievably juicy, tasty pork loin alert 😋


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Apologies, unbelievably juicy, tasty pork loin alert 😋
View attachment 30860

Click to expand...

That is proper food porn 👍


----------



## patricks148 (May 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Apologies, unbelievably juicy, tasty pork loin alert 😋
View attachment 30860

Click to expand...

Thats not BBQ as i know it ... no where near burnt enough


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is proper food porn 👍
		
Click to expand...

Green Egg on order yet? 🤣


----------



## larmen (May 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Made a mini snake today so I can do a quick 2 hour smoke on a pork loin.
May have dropped a clanger by starting it in the BBQ and not using a chimney, just took ages to get to temp.
View attachment 30854

Click to expand...

How hot does it get on a snake like this?


----------



## SteveW86 (May 25, 2020)

No pics which makes the post a bit pointless but did a really nice butterflied leg of lamb at my dads today. I was a bit sceptical as he had a sh1t BBQ, but it turned out really nicely.
Will be ordering something for this weekend, just don’t know what yet. Thinking a Boston butt for some pulled pork.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 25, 2020)

larmen said:



			How hot does it get on a snake like this?
		
Click to expand...

I’m guessing it was run at about 160 if it was a 2 hour cook looking the the picture of it done


----------



## SteveW86 (May 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Made a mini snake today so I can do a quick 2 hour smoke on a pork loin.
May have dropped a clanger by starting it in the BBQ and not using a chimney, just took ages to get to temp.
View attachment 30854

Click to expand...

The chimney starter is something I couldn’t live without now, felt totally lost without it today.


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I’m guessing it was run at about 160 if it was a 2 hour cook looking the the picture of it done
		
Click to expand...

It started on 220f and it wasn't doing much for an hour ish so opened up the bottom vent and finished at about 280f. Left it to rest for 10 minutes while I scattered the coals for more heat, then cooked it directly fat side down for 10 minutes.
I need a new project now, brisket and pork are too easy 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (May 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It started on 220f and it wasn't doing much for an hour ish so opened up the bottom vent and finished at about 280f. Left it to rest for 10 minutes while I scattered the coals for more heat, then cooked it directly fat side down for 10 minutes.
I need a new project now, brisket and pork are too easy 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

How big was the brisket you did?

If you haven’t done beef ribs, get yourself a Jacobs Ladder and try that next.


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			How big was the brisket you did?

If you haven’t done beef ribs, get yourself a Jacobs Ladder and try that next.
		
Click to expand...

The brisket was about 1.5kg but I did that yesterday, today was a 1.3kg pork loin.

Time to Google Jacobs Ladder 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Green Egg on order yet? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, I don't have the patience for proper bbq. I'll leave it to the experts 😁


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			If you haven’t done beef ribs, get yourself a Jacobs Ladder and try that next.
		
Click to expand...

Just been in touch with the local butcher's, says it may take a fortnight to get one in so we've ordered one. Do you recommend just s+p rather than a full blown rub like I've been using for my other cooks? If I'm paying top dollar for meat I want to be able to taste it properly 😋


----------



## larmen (May 27, 2020)

lets see what happens. It runs at 210 Celsius right now, I have a cheeky look in an hour I think.


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2020)

Are you in Australia? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## larmen (May 27, 2020)

It’s fosters in the can ;-)

No idea why my pics come upside down. Happens on the phone all the time, but only in this forum.


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2020)

larmen said:



			It’s fosters in the can ;-)

No idea why my pics come upside down. Happens on the phone all the time, but only in this forum.
		
Click to expand...

🤣
I get it on Facebook sometimes, the photo rotates by 90 degrees. Only workaround I've found is to edit the photo slightly and save, seems to work every time.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Just been in touch with the local butcher's, says it may take a fortnight to get one in so we've ordered one. Do you recommend just s+p rather than a full blown rub like I've been using for my other cooks? If I'm paying top dollar for meat I want to be able to taste it properly 😋
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of people rub the beef ribs like they would a brisket, so a few different ways to try it. The last ones I did I did S+P and some paprika with a bit of mustard as a binder


----------



## SteveW86 (May 27, 2020)




----------



## larmen (May 27, 2020)

Help!

It’s started off at 210 C but it plummeted down to 100c more or less in the dot. Is that normal?


----------



## SteveW86 (May 27, 2020)

larmen said:



			Help!

It’s started off at 210 C but it plummeted down to 100c more or less in the dot. Is that normal?
		
Click to expand...

What position do you have your vents?


----------



## larmen (May 27, 2020)

Fully open. Not crept up again to 160.

I know that if you have water and steam in the same vessel it sits at 100 until all water is evaporated, but I didn’t expect that in a BBQ.
I guess it has now filled with steam which I now overheat. I must have done the setup wrong in some kind.


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I think a lot of people rub the beef ribs like they would a brisket, so a few different ways to try it. The last ones I did I did S+P and some paprika with a bit of mustard as a binder
		
Click to expand...

I'm salivating at the thought 😋


----------



## SteveW86 (May 27, 2020)

larmen said:



			Fully open. Not crept up again to 160.

I know that if you have water and steam in the same vessel it sits at 100 until all water is evaporated, but I didn’t expect that in a BBQ.
I guess it has now filled with steam which I now overheat. I must have done the setup wrong in some kind.
		
Click to expand...

In my experience it can take a little bit of time for the temperature to stabalise, so could have been linked to that? Was the water in your pan cold or boiling when you put it in?Also, are you using the thermometer in the lid of the BBQ, or one placed on the grill?


----------



## larmen (May 27, 2020)

Cold water and thermometer in the lid. Up to 190 now and the garden smells like chicken.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 27, 2020)

larmen said:



			Cold water and thermometer in the lid. Up to 190 now and the garden smells like chicken.
		
Click to expand...

OK, so the temp drop will have been from the water absorbing all of the heat. Use boiling/very hot water next time and the temps will be more stable. The thermometers in the lid arent that reliable, so just use as a bit of a guide mainly.

Sounds like it is back up to temp now thought and smelling lovely


----------



## larmen (May 27, 2020)

It takes 1 calorie of energie to heat a gram of water by 1 degree. About 300g of water to 100 degrees, I didn’t expect it to actually suck the heat out of it.

Anyway,


It does look better than it taste at this 1st try.

Also, I checked for 75 degrees in the thick bits but still some bits should have been done more.
And the veg is totally underdone.

Lots of things learned on the 1st try.
Less water, hot, and a lot of extra time. Maybe next week again, tomorrow I make meatballs in the oven.


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2020)

Just about to put some beer can burgers on, scared and excited lol.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2020)

Steve, quick question if you don't mind.
My digital thermometer arrived yesterday, I got one with 2 probes. If you're only cooking one piece of meat is it advisable to put the other in or around the grill area for a better overall temp reading?


----------



## SteveW86 (May 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Steve, quick question if you don't mind.
My digital thermometer arrived yesterday, I got one with 2 probes. If you're only cooking one piece of meat is it advisable to put the other in or around the grill area for a better overall temp reading?
		
Click to expand...

I’d say so, you will then have an accurate reading of the grill temp. Which thermometer did you go for? That’s why I like the meater, as each probe gives two readings, one the internal temp of the meat, then there is another gauge in the handle of the probe to read the grill temp. They are also cordless so work easily on a rotisserie.

Some of the thermometers come with a clip to attach them to the grill too.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I’d say so, you will then have an accurate reading of the grill temp. Which thermometer did you go for? That’s why I like the meater, as each probe gives two readings, one the internal temp of the meat, then there is another gauge in the handle of the probe to read the grill temp. They are also cordless so work easily on a rotisserie.

Some of the thermometers come with a clip to attach them to the grill too.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks mate.
I got an Inkbird bluetooth something or other with two probes, was only £24 so not a great loss if it turns out naff. It did have a clip with it, I'm guessing it attaches to the bbq handle somehow. 
The meater does look a piece of kit mind, but £80 or a cooking gadget 😮


----------



## SteveW86 (May 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Awesome thanks mate.
I got an Inkbird bluetooth something or other with two probes, was only £24 so not a great loss if it turns out naff. It did have a clip with it, I'm guessing it attaches to the bbq handle somehow.
The meater does look a piece of kit mind, but £80 or a cooking gadget 😮
		
Click to expand...

if you use a probe on the gril a few times it will also give you an idea on how your lid thermometer readings relate to grill temp for when you have 2 bits of meat cooking.

I like to use a rotisserie, so having no wires was a requirement for me.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 30, 2020)

Suns out, the BBQ is out. 
A simple bit of grilling for today with the spread below:
	

hoping that the rib cap burgers are as good as I am hoping.


----------



## larmen (May 30, 2020)

Any tips on teh best fuel for the kettle? I used my last weber briquittes this week.

Is 'what I get at the supermarket' sufficient?
And what about charcoal versus briquettes?


----------



## SteveW86 (May 30, 2020)

I’d say it depends on what you are cooking.

For a long low and slow cook I would use briquettes, but good quality ones like your Weber ones. Briquettes are made with an additive to hold all of the sawdust together so cheap ones can give off a bad flavour.

For shorter cooks I would use lumpwood, but again lower quality products can come with very small pieces in which aren’t much use.

In short, briquettes will give a more even temperature (but lower) over a longer time. Lumpwood will burn hotter but quicker.

I would stay clear of the “instant light” bags which are popular in supermarkets. If you haven’t got one, but yourself a chimney starter and you will never have trouble lighting your fuel again.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2020)

larmen said:



			Any tips on teh best fuel for the kettle? I used my last weber briquittes this week.

Is 'what I get at the supermarket' sufficient?
And what about charcoal versus briquettes?
		
Click to expand...

I've been using Big K cocoshell briquettes from Morissons, seem to be ok.  Burn for a long time and temps seem very stable.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2020)

Started this at 10am, a 2kg pork shoulder which will be turned into pulled pork sandwiches later this evening.
I also bought a large brisket and halved it, hoping to somehow pull off a passable attempt at burnt ends although strictly speaking I gather it isn't the correct cut.


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2020)

Well the pork was superb, pulled really well and was superb with the slaw and BBQ sauce I made, I'll definitely use that recipe again.
The brisket not so good, once about cooked I chopped it into large chunks and put it back on the BBQ for an hour in a sauce I'd made. Some chunks were a bit fatty and not really falling apart, lesson learned there.
I noticed a large discrepancy in the lid and grill temps when I used my new thermometer, lid was showing 290f ish but probe on the grill bouncing around 225f. I asked on that Facebook group and they recommend using the grill temp, it did make me a tad nervous though.
Another thing I've come across, these American BBQ books I've been looking at, all the sauces and rubs use really extreme amounts of ingredients, the brisket sauce last night was far too overpowering even though I just about followed it word for word, I actually laid way back on the chilli powder as it recommend a crazy amount 😯
Any decent books or recipes anyone could recommend which are a smidge more refined?


----------



## SteveW86 (May 31, 2020)

terrible picture of yesterday’s cook, but the food tastes great.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Well the pork was superb, pulled really well and was superb with the slaw and BBQ sauce I made, I'll definitely use that recipe again.
The brisket not so good, once about cooked I chopped it into large chunks and put it back on the BBQ for an hour in a sauce I'd made. Some chunks were a bit fatty and not really falling apart, lesson learned there.
I noticed a large discrepancy in the lid and grill temps when I used my new thermometer, lid was showing 290f ish but probe on the grill bouncing around 225f. I asked on that Facebook group and they recommend using the grill temp, it did make me a tad nervous though.
Another thing I've come across, these American BBQ books I've been looking at, all the sauces and rubs use really extreme amounts of ingredients, the brisket sauce last night was far too overpowering even though I just about followed it word for word, I actually laid way back on the chilli powder as it recommend a crazy amount 😯
Any decent books or recipes anyone could recommend which are a smidge more refined?
		
Click to expand...

I thought I recognised the pic of your chicken on there. Marcus Bowdens food and fire book is well reviewed, but I haven’t got it. I actually don’t have any bbq books, just take inspiration from what people have posted in the Facebook group. Burnt ends is something I am yet to try.


----------



## Foxholer (May 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			...I also bought a large brisket and halved it, hoping to somehow pull off a passable attempt at burnt ends although strictly speaking I gather it isn't the correct cut.
		
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to think Brisket is a slow-cook cut! BBQ is all about fast cook cuts - at least imo! 1.5" Rib-Eye or even (if you can bear the cost) Fillet!


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 31, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			I'm inclined to think Brisket is a slow-cook cut! BBQ is all about fast cook cuts - at least imo! 1.5" Rib-Eye or even (if you can bear the cost) Fillet!
		
Click to expand...

If you speak nicely to your butcher you can get some cracking deals on fillet tails. Not BBQ related but did this recently for a beef stroganoff.


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



View attachment 30967
terrible picture of yesterday’s cook, but the food tastes great.
		
Click to expand...

Are those chips on there?


----------



## SteveW86 (May 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Are those chips on there?
		
Click to expand...

It’s halloumi. There probably more pieces of cheese than there are meat.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2020)

Dragged out the old BBQ as I just wanted coals on a flat surface. Chucked on a fillet, ribeye and a couple of cheap Bavettes.
Oh my lord 😲


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2020)

Is that sat directly on the coals? Do you not have to spend an agebrushing off ash and charcoal grit?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is that sat directly on the coals? Do you not have to spend an agebrushing off ash and charcoal grit?
		
Click to expand...

Straight on mate, just a quick brush after, leave it to rest for 10 minutes (I covered in garlic butter while resting) and all is good.
I must admit I had reservations before I did it but the results were superb. You need to use lumpwood charcoal for reasons I don't yet understand 😂


----------



## hovis (Jun 24, 2020)

Where are you guys getting your briskets from?  When I started my briskets where always too dry. My butcher said its because beef is slaughterdd early in the uk so you don't get a chance for decent marbling to build in the meat.    So I smoke chuck instead and it's spot on.  Lots of marbling and the juices keep the beef moist.  The briskets I've searched for always seem to be very lean with a slap of fat at the end!!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2020)

I’ve just ordered myself some new cast iron skillets for searing steaks after cooking sous vide. It’s not BBQ but it’s a quality alternative.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Dragged out the old BBQ as I just wanted coals on a flat surface. Chucked on a fillet, ribeye and a couple of cheap Bavettes.
Oh my lord 😲
	View attachment 31353

Click to expand...

oooh a bit of “dirty” cooking, nice work!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			oooh a bit of “dirty” cooking, nice work!
		
Click to expand...

Honestly mate, nom nom.
My ribeye was not as thick as I'd normally like it but I thought the quick cooking suited the thinner steak much better. The thicker steaks were a bit trickier, I just used feel rather than a thermometer and they turned out great. That Facebook group you put me onto is top notch mind 👍


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 30, 2020)

not sure it’s “the” Padraig Harrington


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 30, 2020)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 9, 2020)

Got a pork loin joint going on today


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 9, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Got a pork loin joint going on today
	View attachment 31939

Click to expand...

Looks delish, any particular plans?
Nothing planned today but last night I did half assed smash burgers with hassleback potatoes (had garlic and parmesan in them) and some chicken breast rolled in streaky bacon, BBQ for half an hour then in a tray with a Kansas style sauce for about 30 mins to finish off.
I've already started eating those chicken things again this morning 🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Looks delish, any particular plans?
Nothing planned today but last night I did half assed smash burgers with hassleback potatoes (had garlic and parmesan in them) and some chicken breast rolled in streaky bacon, BBQ for half an hour then in a tray with a Kansas style sauce for about 30 mins to finish off.
I've already started eating those chicken things again this morning 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’m trying to do a full Sunday roast, the joint will be done hot and fast. Hoping I can get the crackling going directly over the coals for 30 mins then move it off the coals and bring the temp down to 180c for 1.5-2 hours until it’s done. Will have to resist the temptation to take the lid off and have a look at it. 

Spuds and veg in a tray beneath to baste in the pork juices.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 9, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I’m trying to do a full Sunday roast, the joint will be done hot and fast. Hoping I can get the crackling going directly over the coals for 30 mins then move it off the coals and bring the temp down to 180c for 1.5-2 hours until it’s done. Will have to resist the temptation to take the lid off and have a look at it.

Spuds and veg in a tray beneath to baste in the pork juices.
		
Click to expand...

Drool 😋


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 9, 2020)

I know this wont be popular but here goes.

I detest  BBQs, they belch out acrid smoke and unpleasant smells into other peoples properties.  As bad as neighbours  having bonfires on hot days when you want your windows open.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 9, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			I know this wont be popular but here goes.

I detest  BBQs, they belch out acrid smoke and unpleasant smells into other peoples properties.  As bad as neighbours  having bonfires on hot days when you want your windows open.
		
Click to expand...

The smell can vary hugely depending on the type of fuel. Low quality fuel will give off a lot of smoke (especially when being lit) and can smell quite bad, but good quality fuel gives off little smoke and smell. 

I don’t think I’ve had any negative comments from our neighbourhood when cooking, but have regularly had messages asking if there will be any leftovers.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 9, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			I know this wont be popular but here goes.

I detest  BBQs, they belch out acrid smoke and unpleasant smells into other peoples properties.  As bad as neighbours  having bonfires on hot days when you want your windows open.
		
Click to expand...

Mr positive strikes again 👀🤣


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Mr positive strikes again 👀🤣
		
Click to expand...

Not really, I just dont like the smell of them.  👃


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2020)

Firing up the grill in a bit.. not a BBQ some people say but it does the job.... Pre cook the meat a bit in the oven then grill it so it's gorgeous 😍

Happy birthday to my wife's grandad 

87 not out


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 9, 2020)

This turned out very well


As you can see I took chef’s privilege and sampled the crackling


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 5, 2020)

Daughters 1st birthday party tomorrow so have a few people round, this will be going on the BBQ at 11 tonight and cooking slowly through the night to hopefully give us some lovely pulled pork.


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 6, 2020)

Glad to see it still cooking away when I checked on it earlier.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2020)

Lashing it down outside so I stuck and dry rubbed 1.7kg brisket in the oven a couple of hours ago.
Morissons are doing some cracking sized brisket at the minute, they're also doing massive beef ribs but they are about £18 per rib 🙉


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2020)

Finally got the decking done at the back of the house, planning some sort of pergola structure with a roof to get a fully covered cooking area going 😎


----------



## Slab (Sep 16, 2020)

Picanha

Who'd a thunk 18 months ago it seemed like no one knew about this cut, & now we're sticking it on a braai every other week instead of fillet (& if you haven't tried it then definitely get some, but read up on how to cook it in the BBQ) 

It is Lush


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2020)

Slab said:



			Picanha

Who'd a thunk 18 months ago it seemed like no one knew about this cut, & now we're sticking it on a braai every other week instead of fillet (& if you haven't tried it then definitely get some, but read up on how to cook it in the BBQ)

It is Lush
		
Click to expand...

I got a couple from Sainsbury's the other week, they were superb 😋 not seen them anywhere since.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2020)

We bought a big four burner gas barbecue in the end, at the end of May (think I mentioned it in the discussion on another thread before you started this). We've only used it once since.


----------



## Dando (Sep 17, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Finally got the decking done at the back of the house, planning some sort of pergola structure with a roof to get a fully covered cooking area going 😎
	View attachment 32372

Click to expand...

I’m looking at building a pergola to cover my patio and have a polycarbonate roof on it.
There’s some good kits on eBay and this firm will custom make one - http://www.rutlandcountygardenfurniture.co.uk/


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 17, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’m looking at building a pergola to cover my patio and have a polycarbonate roof on it.
There’s some good kits on eBay and this firm will custom make one - http://www.rutlandcountygardenfurniture.co.uk/

Click to expand...


Same, but we're just going for one of the cassette 5m awnings that extend 3.5 out. They're relatively cheap as well (if you put it up yourself).


----------



## Captainron (Oct 15, 2020)

Just had a new braai built for the back garden. Cooking area is just under 1 meter. Needs to be fairly big to allow Pooitjie cooking too.

Also going to put a gas ring on the sleeper area to cook eggs/sauces etc.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 15, 2020)

Took your time like 😂


----------



## Captainron (Oct 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Took your time like 😂
		
Click to expand...

Had to do it right. 

I’ve even got a wood supplier who can supply me with proper South African wood species like Mopani, Kameeldooring, Rooikraans and Sickle Bush. Got to be proper. 

Got a blacksmith sorting out a 2 leaf braai grid stand which can be used for a basket grid too.


----------



## Slab (Oct 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Had to do it right.

I’ve even got a wood supplier who can supply me with proper South African wood species like Mopani, Kameeldooring, Rooikraans and Sickle Bush. Got to be proper.

Got a blacksmith sorting out a 2 leaf braai grid stand which can be used for a basket grid too.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you gonna put the gas bottle?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 16, 2020)

Slab said:



			Where are you gonna put the gas bottle? 

Click to expand...

Underneath the right hand side. Hole in there for the hose. 👌


----------



## Captainron (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Captainron (Nov 14, 2020)

Weather might be a bit bleak but we still braai


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 14, 2020)

Ave a feeling this thread could run a few years, hopefully.👍


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2020)

Ok, not exactly BBQ but I've finally built my dining/beer table for the decking. 2.4m x 0.8m of heavy wood goodness. Now just need decent weather to get some use out of it 😎


----------



## larmen (Nov 22, 2020)

In all likely hood, rule of 6 and so on, you might celebrate Xmas in the garden anyway ;-)
what do you pay for the wood in that? Looks solid/expensive in the materials.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2020)

My missus has a pergola on order, due to be fitted in the next week or two. Apparently we will be sat out under it, bbq going, lights a plenty, rugs on knees throughout Christmas and winter 😳.

I've pointed out that living in the NE we will need more than a rug, 2 duvets and 3 rugs per person minimum is my reckoning, but apparently I'm just miserable 🙄.

I will definitely need to be more adventurous with my bbq food. Winter bbq seems different to summer for some reason.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2020)

larmen said:



			In all likely hood, rule of 6 and so on, you might celebrate Xmas in the garden anyway ;-)
what do you pay for the wood in that? Looks solid/expensive in the materials.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't too bad, 9 sleepers at about £17 each, some basic power tools (belt sander and circular saw), fixings and 2 litres of teak oil, all in I'd say well under £250. It's not perfect but I didn't want it to be, I've hidden the worst flaws in the sleepers underneath and tried to embrace the other bits. Just loads of planning and hard work, think it's paid off though 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My missus has a pergola on order, due to be fitted in the next week or two. Apparently we will be sat out under it, bbq going, lights a plenty, rugs on knees throughout Christmas and winter 😳.

I've pointed out that living in the NE we will need more than a rug, 2 duvets and 3 rugs per person minimum is my reckoning, but apparently I'm just miserable 🙄.

I will definitely need to be more adventurous with my bbq food. Winter bbq seems different to summer for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

🤣
I have a pergola planned for half of my decking so I can cook under it all weather. You need a fire pit mate, game changer 👌


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			🤣
I have a pergola planned for half of my decking so I can cook under it all weather. You need a fire pit mate, game changer 👌
		
Click to expand...

Fire pit is next on the buy list. Have you gone cast iron or saved cash and gone steel?

Recommendations on what to burn? I like the idea of these coffee logs, nice smell? I've also got my eye on a swedish log, they look good.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fire pit is next on the buy list. Have you gone cast iron or saved cash and gone steel?

Recommendations on what to burn? I like the idea of these coffee logs, nice smell? I've also got my eye on a swedish log, they look good.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on the lookout for a new firepit at the minute, something more windproof. I'm also trying to find out the best "smokeless" fuel to burn, the firepit will now be nearer the neighbours house so I can't be having masses of smoke going over his way.
*Google's Swedish log* 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm on the lookout for a new firepit at the minute, something more windproof. I'm also trying to find out the best "smokeless" fuel to burn, the firepit will now be nearer the neighbours house so I can't be having masses of smoke going over his way.
*Google's Swedish log* 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I should have added Swedish 'Fire' Log. Oops.


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm on the lookout for a new firepit at the minute, something more windproof. I'm also trying to find out the best "smokeless" fuel to burn, the firepit will now be nearer the neighbours house so I can't be having masses of smoke going over his way.
*Google's Swedish log* 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Friend of mine used a drum from an old washing machine. The little holes are  patterns and looked great. Bolted it to a large stone as a base.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 22, 2020)

I have always wanted to do Christmas lunch on the bbq, I did everything for a roast on there a few months ago but I don’t think my BBQ is big enough to do a Christmas lunch.

I need to persuade the Mrs to let me build a bit of an outdoor cooking area, it will be a hard task as ideally we want to move in the not too distant future and it will be a little bit of a waste of money. BBQ is currently tucked away in the shed.

Swedish fire logs are cool, I like to have one going when we are away camping.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 22, 2020)

There’s a company called “ luxury wood company”. They are based near Tuxford in Notts. Oak sleepers are £25 each. They are excellent, but flippin eck there heavy. If you need any oak timber for a garden project check them out. Ave used some on me Barby area. Al have a go at posting some up.

that seating/ raised flower bed is done with softwood sleepers and coated in Barratines stain which is excellent


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Friend of mine used a drum from an old washing machine. The little holes are  patterns and looked great. Bolted it to a large stone as a base.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen those, they do look cool.
A friend's wife bought one from Facebook a few months ago, she paid around £60 iirc, was supposed to be all singing and dancing.

This is what arrived 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 22, 2020)

Heres one of me Barby area, oak pillars and red cedar doors.

making your own pizzas and other stuff is very much trial and error. Especially when yer ovens on its side. 😳😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 22, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I have always wanted to do Christmas lunch on the bbq, I did everything for a roast on there a few months ago but I don’t think my BBQ is big enough to do a Christmas lunch.

I need to persuade the Mrs to let me build a bit of an outdoor cooking area, it will be a hard task as ideally we want to move in the not too distant future and it will be a little bit of a waste of money. BBQ is currently tucked away in the shed.

Swedish fire logs are cool, I like to have one going when we are away camping.
		
Click to expand...

Did my Barby area during the lockdown, put granite worktops on. Bought them off Facebook marketplace and you will be suprised how cheap they work out at.
The Pizza oven. Now that is a bloody story of its own.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 22, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I have always wanted to do Christmas lunch on the bbq, I did everything for a roast on there a few months ago but I don’t think my BBQ is big enough to do a Christmas lunch.
		
Click to expand...

Having a braai on christmas day is normal in South Africa. Won’t be doing it this year as planning to be at the sister in laws.

I will be doing a New Years Eve braai though.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 10, 2020)

There may be a new member of the BBQ family winging it's way over to my house tomorrow 👀


----------



## Captainron (Dec 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			There may be a new member of the BBQ family winging it's way over to my house tomorrow 👀
		
Click to expand...

Enlighten is a touch.....


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 10, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Enlighten is a touch.....
		
Click to expand...

Masterbuilt Gravity 560 👌
Proper cheats BBQ 😅


----------



## Captainron (Dec 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Masterbuilt Gravity 560 👌
Proper cheats BBQ 😅
		
Click to expand...

Lazy bugger


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 10, 2020)

I saw your comments on Facebook, excited to see some of your cooks with the new toy!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 10, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I saw your comments on Facebook, excited to see some of your cooks with the new toy!
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking pork belly burnt ends as a maiden cook, it could go drastically wrong though 🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm thinking pork belly burnt ends as a maiden cook, it could go drastically wrong though 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Surely its a full packer brisket to take advantage of all the new technology now available to you.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 10, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Surely its a full packer brisket to take advantage of all the new technology now available to you.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I've got room for both 😉


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2020)

All built, took a good 3 hours on my own.
Was going to season it this afternoon but the heavens opened 🙈


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 20, 2020)

Due to the change in restrictions, the wife and I now have a 4kg pork shoulder joint to share between us.


----------



## larmen (Dec 20, 2020)

You could do sandwiches the next day ;-)


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 20, 2020)

larmen said:



			You could do sandwiches the next day ;-)
		
Click to expand...

And the day after that


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hopefully he'll be doing deliveries in my area  for a few weeks.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Due to the change in restrictions, the wife and I now have a 4kg pork shoulder joint to share between us.
		
Click to expand...

Every cloud and all that


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Every cloud and all that 

Click to expand...

Just think of all the crackling I no longer have to share


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2020)

Weather permitting I'm going to batter the new bbq over the festive period. You don't have any recommendations for a cheap, temporary canopy for it do you? 
Just something to keep the drizzle off and tide me over until I can get my pergola completed.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Weather permitting I'm going to batter the new bbq over the festive period. You don't have any recommendations for a cheap, temporary canopy for it do you?
Just something to keep the drizzle off and tide me over until I can get my pergola completed.
		
Click to expand...

Only thing I can think of is a gazebo, but might not be great in any wind. Unless you can get a plastic sheet and secure it to a fence/side of the house?


----------



## Captainron (Dec 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Weather permitting I'm going to batter the new bbq over the festive period. You don't have any recommendations for a cheap, temporary canopy for it do you?
Just something to keep the drizzle off and tide me over until I can get my pergola completed.
		
Click to expand...

Gazebo and a wall to back it onto?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2020)

Gazebo is looking the best bet but it my end up in a neighbours garden as the wind can blow a bit if it comes from the wrong direction 
I can only really attach it at one side to the house, there's a hedge behind and is open on the other two sides.
I'm just desperately Googling for that one idea that fits my area lol.


----------



## Slab (Dec 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			All built, took a good 3 hours on my own.
Was going to season it this afternoon but the heavens opened 🙈
	View attachment 34065

Click to expand...

Where does the gas bottle go 


 Kidding, looks very impressive. I'll be eating xmas lunch cooked on the braai this Friday, really looking forward to it (since I don't have to cook it)


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2021)

First attempt at beef jerky on Sunday, cut it slightly too thick and the snow didn't help but good god it's delicious 😯
I'm going to try an Indian inspired jerky this weekend hopefully 👳


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 5, 2021)

Did you manage to sort a "bad weather " solution?

How is the new machine doing?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Did you manage to sort a "bad weather " solution?

How is the new machine doing?
		
Click to expand...

Sort of, because I was cooking at a really low temp I just half threw the cover over it to stop things getting wet lol. I may go parasol shopping later as a short term solution.
The BBQ itself is a dream machine mate, I've done brisket, pulled pork all sorts on it so far, I haven't done any high temp searing yet though. It's so easy to use, fill the hopper with a few wood chunks if you're smoking, light it from below, set your temp and you're away. I filled it with lumpwood one day last week, did a 9 hour pork shoulder and I still had 1/4 hopper left, that was in almost freezing conditions as well 👍


----------



## DRW (Jan 6, 2021)

First time cooking on a home made griddle barbie setup, Christmas morning breakies


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2021)

First ever attempt at ribs, a baby back from John Davidson's.
Came out much better than I'd imagined 😯
Sooooooo easy to do on the Masterbuilt.
Just resting so the real test will be shortly 😁
Also got a St Louis rack and Jacobs ladder in the freezer which I can't wait to try 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			First ever attempt at ribs, a baby back from John Davidson's.
Came out much better than I'd imagined 😯
Sooooooo easy to do on the Masterbuilt.
Just resting so the real test will be shortly 😁
Also got a St Louis rack and Jacobs ladder in the freezer which I can't wait to try 👍

View attachment 34520
View attachment 34522

Click to expand...

Feedback required 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2021)

Outstanding mate, so juicy with a crispy bark on top. We had them with homemade slaw and jalapeno cornbread, best thing I've had in a long time 👌
I'm now officially stuffed 🐷


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Outstanding mate, so juicy with a crispy bark on top. We had them with homemade slaw and jalapeno cornbread, best thing I've had in a long time 👌
I'm now officially stuffed 🐷
		
Click to expand...

Outstanding! Sitting down with a beer to watch the divisional rounds


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Outstanding! Sitting down with a beer to watch the divisional rounds
		
Click to expand...

I just need the missus to fall asleep so I can turn over 😏


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Outstanding mate, so juicy with a crispy bark on top. We had them with homemade slaw and jalapeno cornbread, best thing I've had in a long time 👌
I'm now officially stuffed 🐷
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it needs washing down with a tincture or two 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Sounds like it needs washing down with a tincture or two 👍
		
Click to expand...

Or ten 🥴


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			First ever attempt at ribs, a baby back from John Davidson's.
Came out much better than I'd imagined 😯
Sooooooo easy to do on the Masterbuilt.
Just resting so the real test will be shortly 😁
Also got a St Louis rack and Jacobs ladder in the freezer which I can't wait to try 👍

View attachment 34520
View attachment 34522

Click to expand...

How was ordering from John Davison’s? Did they live up to their reputation?

They certainly look tasty!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			How was ordering from John Davison’s? Did they live up to their reputation?

They certainly look tasty!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent mate, delivered within a few days via DPD, everything very well packed.
These ribs were amazing, the other cuts look great if not better, the St Louis ribs are massive, twice the size of the baby back 🙊


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Excellent mate, delivered within a few days via DPD, everything very well packed.
These ribs were amazing, the other cuts look great if not better, the St Louis ribs are massive, twice the size of the baby back 🙊
		
Click to expand...

I’m quite lucky that I’ve got Uptons of Basset very close to me, they have always provided superb product and I prefer the fact I can walk in and speak to them (or Atleast I could).

I got a jacobs ladder off them last year and it was incredible, the meat was so tender.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 16, 2021)

Only problem with Uptons are they're pretty expensive I think. Only a few miles away myself.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I got a jacobs ladder off them last year and it was incredible, the meat was so tender.
		
Click to expand...

How did you cook them? 
I have a recipe taken from the internet a while ago I was going to use...cook at 240f until 165, wrap until 185 then unwrap and coat in BBQ sauce, pull at around 195.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 16, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Only problem with Uptons are they're pretty expensive I think. Only a few miles away myself.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, they are definitely on the expensive side. 

I do need to try out some of the highly recommended online guys. I’ve been eyeing up some items from Philip Warren to try out. Their “on the pass” stuff looks great.....this is the meat that would be going to restaurants if they were open.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			How did you cook them?
I have a recipe taken from the internet a while ago I was going to use...cook at 240f until 165, wrap until 185 then unwrap and coat in BBQ sauce, pull at around 195.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t do anything special with the, they seem to be very forgiving. Did a simple SPG rub, then indirect at 120c until they probed like butter. I didn’t bother wrapping.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 16, 2021)

husband and wife portions


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			How did you cook them?
I have a recipe taken from the internet a while ago I was going to use...cook at 240f until 165, wrap until 185 then unwrap and coat in BBQ sauce, pull at around 195.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2021)

SteveW86 said:









Click to expand...

That's just showing off 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			That's just showing off 😂
		
Click to expand...

I like to be thorough haha. I had to scroll through a lot of my phone camera album to find it!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 16, 2021)

@Beezerk do you follow many people on Instagram?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



@Beezerk do you follow many people on Instagram?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't been on Instagram in a while, who would you recommend?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I haven't been on Instagram in a while, who would you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

thesmokinelk posts regularly and seems to cook everything on his range of equipment. Does a lot of really informative videos too.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2021)

Steve, what's your take on this? 






I was planning on doing 3-2-1 with the St Louis ribs on Saturday but this recipe looks the bomb.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Steve, what's your take on this?






I was planning on doing 3-2-1 with the St Louis ribs on Saturday but this recipe looks the bomb.
		
Click to expand...

It looks good, having the same equipment will help you replicate it. I’ve never really done ribs, so I can’t really comment but I do think part of the fun with the BBQ is experimenting and trying out new ways of cooking things.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2021)

Sold 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Sold 😂
		
Click to expand...

A couple of years ago I didn’t think It would be possible to cook a whole roast dinner in the BBQ, but I’ve now done it and would definitely do it again.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Steve, what's your take on this?






I was planning on doing 3-2-1 with the St Louis ribs on Saturday but this recipe looks the bomb.
		
Click to expand...

Dear god is that even legal for one person 😳


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			A couple of years ago I didn’t think It would be possible to cook a whole roast dinner in the BBQ, but I’ve now done it and would definitely do it again.
		
Click to expand...

I did a beer can chicken with veg on Sunday, first time I've ever tried doing the whole shebang on a bbq, I'll be going it again that's for sure 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I did a beer can chicken with veg on Sunday, first time I've ever tried doing the whole shebang on a bbq, I'll be going it again that's for sure 👍
		
Click to expand...

😳Ave just seen that on the crustkingdom site.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2021)

Might be snowing but it doesn’t stop a braai


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2021)

Captainron said:



View attachment 34660

Might be snowing but it doesn’t stop a braai
		
Click to expand...

They look like pit issue flip flops 😁


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2021)

Captainron said:



View attachment 34660

Might be snowing but it doesn’t stop a braai
		
Click to expand...

Attaboy.
Shorts and sandals as well, hard bustard 🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2021)

Ribs rimmed and prepped with SPG, all ready for the 90 minute blast 💪


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Ribs *rimmed* and prepped with SPG, all ready for the 90 minute blast 💪

View attachment 34666

Click to expand...

Kinky 😜


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Ribs rimmed and prepped with SPG, all ready for the 90 minute blast 💪

View attachment 34666

Click to expand...

Come on, we should have a finished pic by now


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2021)

Not eating until late, it is on though 😉


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2021)

Partly successful.
They cooked a lot faster than I expected so were a touch torched in places, I love that anyway so didn't really mind lol. The meat was outstanding, soft and juicy with a crispy bark to crunch on.
I'll stick to baby back next time, these St Louis/spare ribs have those bones in the middle going crossways which was a pain in the arse.
I'm definitely trying this recipe again though 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

Jalapeno Beef Jerky anyone? There's a fair amount, more than I anticipated 😅


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Jalapeno Beef Jerky anyone? There's a fair amount, more than I anticipated 😅

View attachment 34689

Click to expand...

Lovely!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2021)

Chucked on a jacobs ladder about half an hour ago, used Tabasco sauce as a binder for A&O Dirty Cow rub. Sitting at 250f with a lump of apple wood.
I've also got a cheap rack of ribs from Morissons which has Worcestershire sauce binder for A&O Sweet Bones & Butts rub, I'll put those on in a bit, might wrap in butter, brown sugar and honey for an hour 
Pics will follow later no doubt


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

Looking forward to the pics lad.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2021)

Two hours in, quick spritz, looking amazing 😯


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 30, 2021)

How have I missed this thread until now?!

I’ve got a Weber Spirit II gas grill and an aldi Kamado. Use them both all year round. Loving the kamado, it’s incredible. Low and slow, pizza, it does everything.

Every roast dinner I have the meat is cooked on it. Love a spatchc0ck chicken. Will remember to take photos and add them going forward.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Jalapeno Beef Jerky anyone? There's a fair amount, more than I anticipated 😅

View attachment 34689

Click to expand...

Got a recipe for this? Looks incredible!


----------



## JamesR (Jan 30, 2021)

@Captainron can you recommend any good gas bbqs?
🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Two hours in, quick spritz, looking amazing 😯

View attachment 34760

Click to expand...

Can we have a probing and wobble video when they’re done?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Joan of Arc, is on BBC2  oops a BBQ2


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 30, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Can we have a probing and wobble video when they’re done?
		
Click to expand...

Probably best not to google that...


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

JamesR said:



@Captainron can you recommend any good gas bbqs?
🤣
		
Click to expand...

Just use the cooker in your kitchen. Put a few bricks on the side to raise the grid.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Can we have a probing and wobble video when they’re done?
		
Click to expand...

😂 For the Country Wood Smoke crew 😂
Getting there, probing soft now and reading high 180s in some places


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh my lord, those beef ribs 🤤
Easily the best thing I've barbecued so far by a stretch, so juicy and meaty. A smidge fatty at one end which didn't really render as much as I'd like but who cares, utterly delicious 👍
The cheapo Morrisons pork ribs were a massive hit, far exceeded my expectations. Glad I bought a few more of those to experiment with 👌


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Oh my lord, those beef ribs 🤤
Easily the best thing I've barbecued so far by a stretch, so juicy and meaty. A smidge fatty at one end which didn't really render as much as I'd like but who cares, utterly delicious 👍
The cheapo Morrisons pork ribs were a massive hit, far exceeded my expectations. Glad I bought a few more of those to experiment with 👌

View attachment 34769

View attachment 34770


View attachment 34772

View attachment 34773

Click to expand...

how did you cook the beef ribs in the end?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			how did you cook the beef ribs in the end?
		
Click to expand...

Unwrapped all the way, spritzed with cider vinegar and apple juice every hour once the bark was forming, that's it really. So easy and so delicious.
Got an itch to do some low and slow beef shin now, I think it could be even better 🤔


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Unwrapped all the way, spritzed with cider vinegar and apple juice every hour once the bark was forming, that's it really. So easy and so delicious.
Got an itch to do some low and slow beef shin now, I think it could be even better 🤔
		
Click to expand...

You’ve made me order some stuff from John Davidson’s!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			You’ve made me order some stuff from John Davidson’s!
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂🙌


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Unwrapped all the way, spritzed with cider vinegar and apple juice every hour once the bark was forming, that's it really. So easy and so delicious.
Got an itch to do some low and slow beef shin now, I think it could be even better 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I can thoroughly recommend ox cheek if you haven’t already tried it?

Excellent cut for low and slow. Cooks quick (ish) as they are small.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I can thoroughly recommend ox cheek if you haven’t already tried it?

Excellent cut for low and slow. Cooks quick (ish) as they are small.
		
Click to expand...

I did some in the oven a few months ago, they ended up fall apart soft... and my shopping list keeps getting longer  
The local butcher is sorting me out a bone in pork shoulder for next week, not exactly a pure boston butt but I'll have fun making pulled pork from it


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 5, 2021)

Supermarket pork shoulder for a roast tomorrow. Still debating whether to do it with a dry rub, or in a cider.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 5, 2021)

I'd dry rub and slow roast for hours, I've found using liquid can lead to the meat stewing a bit, had a few pork shoulders be stringy in the middle.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2021)

Not BBQ but a massive shout out for those cheap Morissons baby back ribs.
Stuck a couple in the oven last night for a hot and fast cook, finished them with a home made bbq glaze I'd knocked up.
Oh my lord, they were stunning 
I did a rack each for me and the missus along with a jalapeno cornbread and spicy slaw, we couldn't finish it, absolutely stuffed


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 7, 2021)

Anyone else cooking on the grill today?

Spatchcock chicken here, cooked over direct heat on the kamado. Yum!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Anyone else cooking on the grill today?

Spatchcock chicken here, cooked over direct heat on the kamado. Yum!
		
Click to expand...

Ahaaa dropping the K bomb eh 
It's windy and snowing outside so it's been a washout this weekend for grilling.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 7, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Ahaaa dropping the K bomb eh 
It's windy and snowing outside so it's been a washout this weekend for grilling.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got a covered area that houses the Kamado and Weber - game changer for winter bbq!

I had wanted a kamado for a while but was nervous of the price tag for a green egg or a joe - went for the Aldi one last may. Incredible bargain and an incredible bit of kit. Exceeded expectations 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I’ve got a covered area that houses the Kamado and Weber - game changer for winter bbq!

I had wanted a kamado for a while but was nervous of the price tag for a green egg or a joe - went for the Aldi one last may. Incredible bargain and an incredible bit of kit. Exceeded expectations 👍
		
Click to expand...

I've got the wood ready for a pergola build over the patio which is where the bbq lives, just need the weather to improve so I can start building it. It's going to be half covered, the place I have planned for the bbq can be both covered or open depending on the weather 
Yeah I was gutted I missed that Aldi kamado offer, such a great bargain.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 7, 2021)

The pork shoulder was done with a dry rub, bit of a Franklin style rub.

I wasn’t that impressed to be honest, think it was a quality of the meat issue. We have a Morrison’s which I drive past on the way to the golf club, another reason that the courses need to re open. I had a rib joint of beef from there previously and it was really good so think that’s where the meat is going to come from moving forwards unless I’m getting something direct from the butcher.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			The pork shoulder was done with a dry rub, bit of a Franklin style rub.

I wasn’t that impressed to be honest, think it was a quality of the meat issue. We have a Morrison’s which I drive past on the way to the golf club, another reason that the courses need to re open. I had a rib joint of beef from there previously and it was really good so think that’s where the meat is going to come from moving forwards unless I’m getting something direct from the butcher.
		
Click to expand...

How did you do it in the end mate? Temps, wrap etc and of course we need your rub recipe 
I don't know what it is about meat from Morissons, just seems to look so much fresher. Our local one has a butchers counter so maybe that has something to do with it


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 7, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			How did you do it in the end mate? Temps, wrap etc and of course we need your rub recipe 
I don't know what it is about meat from Morissons, just seems to look so much fresher. Our local one has a butchers counter so maybe that has something to do with it 

Click to expand...

Rub recipe was: salt, pepper, garlic, paprika and celery salt. I’ve used this plenty of times so happy with the rub. Temp wise it was 130 until it probed well which was at 98 degrees. I was happy with the process, something just wasn’t quite right.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I can thoroughly recommend ox cheek if you haven’t already tried it?

Excellent cut for low and slow. Cooks quick (ish) as they are small.
		
Click to expand...

I did an ox cheek towards the back end of last year, did it in a slow cooker. Gorgeous. But a butcher mentioned that prices have shot up. What was once a cheap cut is now expensive purely down to the fact it is in demand. Same with brisket, what was once a cheap cut, no more.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 8, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I did an ox cheek towards the back end of last year, did it in a slow cooker. Gorgeous. But a butcher mentioned that prices have shot up. What was once a cheap cut is now expensive purely down to the fact it is in demand. Same with brisket, what was once a cheap cut, no more.
		
Click to expand...

About £10 per kilo i think I pay

Does that sound right? Each cheek about 500g.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			About £10 per kilo i think I pay

Does that sound right? Each cheek about 500g.
		
Click to expand...

When I first heard about beef cheeks a couple of years ago. A Pp said he had popped into a butchers on Tuesday and ordered a cheek to be picked up on Thursday After the round. He paid £3 and said it was good size. 👍 so i suppose going up £2 ain’t gonna rock the bank balance.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 13, 2021)

Did a couple of beef short ribs yesterday on the kamado. Dry brined over night, garlic and pepper rub in the morning them 225f until beautifully tender. Took longer than I thought, about 8 hours, but they came out very well.

This was a first go using ribs picked up from Waitrose, will look and see if my local butcher can get me some more meaty ones for the next go now i know i like them


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2021)

Photos or it didn't happen 😅


----------



## JamesR (Feb 13, 2021)

If you put a nice big steak in the bbq do you oil it first or just put it straight in the grill?


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 13, 2021)

I always marinate mine in soya sauce for a few hours then brush lightly with vegetable oil just before cooking


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2021)

JamesR said:



			If you put a nice big steak in the bbq do you oil it first or just put it straight in the grill?
		
Click to expand...

I'd probably put olive oil on the steak but you could oil the grill grates instead if it is easier.
I reckon excellent results either way 🤌


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2021)

Due to the persistent snow I did some Oklahoma smash burgers in the kitchen last night, best burgers I've ever made by quite a stretch


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2021)

Quick heads up, Morissons are currently doing pork really cheap, just picked up two 1.6kg shoulders for £3 each.
May not be top notch quality but a cracking cheap cut to experiment with over the weekend 🤌


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Quick heads up, Morissons are currently doing pork really cheap, just picked up two 1.6kg shoulders for £3 each.
May not be top notch quality but a cracking cheap cut to experiment with over the weekend 🤌
		
Click to expand...

That’s a trip to Morrison’s planned tomorrow


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 24, 2021)

Just done a couple of steaks for me and HID. Cooling off outside after a nice day, so ended up eating inside. 

The steaks had been one big steak but I cut it in half, and even then there was too much. Paid €7.30 for it.

Got a couple of huge pork chops for tomorrow. Biggest I've ever had. €1.60 each. I do a honey, soy sauce and chilli marinade for them.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Just done a couple of steaks for me and HID. Cooling off outside after a nice day, so ended up eating inside.

The steaks had been one big steak but I cut it in half, and even then there was too much. Paid €7.30 for it.

Got a couple of huge pork chops for tomorrow. Biggest I've ever had. €1.60 each. I do a honey, soy sauce and chilli marinade for them.
		
Click to expand...

You know the rules Brian, pics or it didn't happen 🤨


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Quick heads up, Morissons are currently doing pork really cheap, just picked up two 1.6kg shoulders for £3 each.
May not be top notch quality but a cracking cheap cut to experiment with over the weekend 🤌
		
Click to expand...

£2 a kilo. I bought a decent bit of shoulder


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			£2 a kilo. I bought a decent bit of shoulder
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's the one 👌 I just asked behind the butcher's counter for the biggest two they had 😅


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2021)

No pork in Woodhouse Morrison’s ☹️ Flippin pensioners ransacked the lot.


----------



## Sats (Feb 25, 2021)

Anyone know where I can get a decent porterhouse steak that doesn't cost £80!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 25, 2021)

Sats said:



			Anyone know where I can get a decent porterhouse steak that doesn't cost £80!
		
Click to expand...

John Davidson's do them for a decent price, not sure how big you want it though.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2021)

Sats said:



			Anyone know where I can get a decent porterhouse steak that doesn't cost £80!
		
Click to expand...

price wise I would say Aldi, they do specials on them every year. None in at the moment, when/ if I see them I will put a post on here.


----------



## DRW (Feb 25, 2021)

Been having bbqs all though this period, gee was it cold last month sitting outside.

Built an oven that looks like a postbox  and managed to cook a number of items like home made cheese straws, shop bought part cooked ribs, shop bought pizza. Spit roasted duck(a shame but we have to almost fully cook it in an oven inside) & roasties/sprouts on the barbie. edit whats happenned to the size of these pics













Still learning and trying out different methods of cooking the items slower on the burner.

Wish I could think of a way of controlling the heat to slow cook some of the stuff you are cooking on barbies.  As the meat looks great.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow that looks immense 😮
Have you tried having coals on one side and food on the other? Google indirect heat cooking on a BBQ, or fire pit in your case 🤣


----------



## DRW (Feb 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Wow that looks immense 😮
Have you tried having coals on one side and food on the other? Google indirect heat cooking on a BBQ, or fire pit in your case 🤣
		
Click to expand...

We are burning on wood from the garden. Last weekend, as it was warmer we did let it die down and there wasnt alot of wood on the meat side, but its still cooking mentally fast. 

Thanks for the tip of what to google, I was kind of running out of ideas, will have a read up tonight on indirect cooking. Sounds good from a quick google just done and hopefully the ticket.  Cheers.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2021)

DRW, sprouts on a barby 😳. That’s either a auto spell check or an infraction 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2021)

Last two days Ave been out in the garden, that flippin pizza oven and Barby i keep looking at is getting hammered this year.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 25, 2021)

Love our Ooni


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 25, 2021)

DRW said:



			Been having bbqs all though this period, gee was it cold last month sitting outside.

Built an oven that looks like a postbox  and managed to cook a number of items like home made cheese straws, shop bought part cooked ribs, shop bought pizza. Spit roasted duck(a shame but we have to almost fully cook it in an oven inside) & roasties/sprouts on the barbie. edit whats happenned to the size of these pics

View attachment 35276



View attachment 35277


View attachment 35278

View attachment 35279


Still learning and trying out different methods of cooking the items slower on the burner.

Wish I could think of a way of controlling the heat to slow cook some of the stuff you are cooking on barbies.  As the meat looks great.
		
Click to expand...

Them spuds! 😍😍😍


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 26, 2021)

Just stuck on a shoulder I got from Morissons to make pulled pork for tonight. Had it in a brine overnight, using an A&O rub with a couple of lumps of apple wood, chugging away at 225f. Going to spritz throughout the afternoon but not going to wrap this one.
It will either be tremendous or tremendously bad 🤣


----------



## ADB (Feb 26, 2021)

Captainron said:



View attachment 35285

Love our Ooni
		
Click to expand...

I've got the gas one, its fantastic...in fact the weather is set fair so pizza's on Sat night!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 26, 2021)

ADB said:



			I've got the gas one, its fantastic...in fact the weather is set fair so pizza's on Sat night!
		
Click to expand...

We use it every weekend and the pizzas are so good.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 26, 2021)

Took it out of the BBQ about 15 minutes ago, just resting so it will be a late tea tonight 😬
11 hours for a 1.6kg pork shoulder, madness!
It does however look absolutely stunning 😍


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 26, 2021)

Captainron said:



			We use it every weekend and the pizzas are so good.
		
Click to expand...

which recipe do you use for pizza dough 👍


----------



## Captainron (Feb 27, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			which recipe do you use for pizza dough 👍
		
Click to expand...

I know my proportions for dough so I don’t measure out really

Type OO flour
Sachet of yeast
Salt pinch 
Sugar pinch
Olive Oil
Water

Water (warm) in a jug and add sugar and yeast. Do this 30 mins before you start. Start with about 200ml I guess but always go low at this point

I add flour to a bog mixing bowl (enough for 5 pizzas usually) 500g ish I would guess. And mix in the salt (fine). Good glug of olive oil (1 tblsp) and add the yeasted water. 

Mix it up. You can tell at this point if you need more water or more flour by how the flour is reacting around the edges. If there is loads lying about then add a LITTLE more water (10ml) and rough mix. 

Once you have it right then go at it for about 10 minutes until it’s a lovely spongy elastic thing of beauty. Leave it for an hour. Knock it back and portion up. Roll out and make the pizza. 

I use semolina flour on my pizza peel to make sure they slide off easily.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 27, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I know my proportions for dough so I don’t measure out really

Type OO flour
Sachet of yeast
Salt pinch
Sugar pinch
Olive Oil
Water

Water (warm) in a jug and add sugar and yeast. Do this 30 mins before you start. Start with about 200ml I guess but always go low at this point

I add flour to a bog mixing bowl (enough for 5 pizzas usually) 500g ish I would guess. And mix in the salt (fine). Good glug of olive oil (1 tblsp) and add the yeasted water.

Mix it up. You can tell at this point if you need more water or more flour by how the flour is reacting around the edges. If there is loads lying about then add a LITTLE more water (10ml) and rough mix.

Once you have it right then go at it for about 10 minutes until it’s a lovely spongy elastic thing of beauty. Leave it for an hour. Knock it back and portion up. Roll out and make the pizza.

I use semolina flour on my pizza peel to make sure they slide off easily.
		
Click to expand...

Its very similar to what missis T does, I get the 00 flour from Tesco. They were selling them £1 a bag last year so got a few. I had a natter with our Austrian chef at the golf club and talked about some of the pizza dough recipes I had seen. I mentioned a Jamie Oliver one which looked a bit fancy with sugars etc. He mentioned you need a bit of sugar as that’s one of the active ingredients that gets everything going. Every days a school day.
I have a multi fuel fire and got some Larch last year, fortunately it is fantastic on the pizza oven as long as there is no bark on the logs. When I first started I was not getting the oven to anywhere near the temperature it should be. A PP told me to get the flames over the pizza. A night of two later Missis T got the dough right. The Oven was right, and lordy flippin Lordy. Gorgeous Pizza, just don’t overload them. 
The semolina flour, i read a piece where not only does it help the sliding on and off of the pizza but it adds to the taste of the Pizza. It certainly does.


----------



## smange (Mar 2, 2021)

You guys have seriously sparked my interest in outdoor cooking after seeing the amazing looking dishes you’ve all been showing off on here.

We were going to be buying a bbq anyway shortly but can any of you experts point me in direction of some good set ups that won’t cost the earth? Been looking at some that’s mentioned through the thread and the prices are eye watering for a beginner and especially one in the west of Ireland where it rains nearly every day of the year 🤨


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2021)

smange said:



			You guys have seriously sparked my interest in outdoor cooking after seeing the amazing looking dishes you’ve all been showing off on here.

We were going to be buying a bbq anyway shortly but can any of you experts point me in direction of some good set ups that won’t cost the earth? Been looking at some that’s mentioned through the thread and the prices are eye watering for a beginner and especially one in the west of Ireland where it rains nearly every day of the year 🤨
		
Click to expand...

Aldi are selling those green eggs again on 21st March apparently, they are supposed to be excellent and a great place to start as it does about everything. Someone one here mentioned they had one a few pages back, maybe they could give you the low down.
I may pick one up myself, not sure I could hide it from the missus though 👀😅


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2021)

My lad did a brisket for Sunday roast. Now my memory of brisket was like chewing a brick when me mum did it as a kid.
Anyway lad rubbed his rubs on it, seared it, soaked it in apple juice, apples, other bits and bobs and put it in the oven on a cast iron pan low and slow for 5 hours. Left it to rest for an hour or so. Then we ate it.
Sweet mother and Mary. It was so tender and divine. Made me laugh when Missis T was at five on the Richter scale, raised voice “saying you haven’t sliced it up”. He got two forks out of the drawer and just pulled it apart. He made the gravy out of the juices and it was to die for.
Bottom line, he said “ we can do that in the Pizza oven”.
Boom.
So when the Covid and weather are better am off to “Mainstream foods“ in Derbyshire for me meats.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Aldi are selling those green eggs again on 21st March apparently, they are supposed to be excellent and a great place to start as it does about everything. Someone one here mentioned they had one a few pages back, maybe they could give you the low down.
I may pick one up myself, not sure I could hide it from the missus though 👀😅
		
Click to expand...

next time your down in Huthwaite you could bring us a cooked Joint 😉😁


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			next time your down in Huthwaite you could bring us a cooked Joint 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Mansfield Woodhouse aka covid central today...ooops 😄


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'm in Mansfield Woodhouse aka covid central today...ooops 😄
		
Click to expand...

Check yer wheels before you leave 😉, my postal address is Woodus. Small world. 
stay safe.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 6, 2021)

Currently deciding what to do with this for this evening


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2021)

Wow impressive, beats my 2 x huge racks of baby back ribs from Morissons for about £7 🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Wow impressive, beats my 2 x huge racks of baby back ribs from Morissons for about £7 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I had to restrain myself from getting one which was twice the size.

The plan is to reverse sear, then accompany with some hassle back potatoes, corn on the cob, asparagus wrapped in Parma ham and a creamy mushroom sauce.

I did nearly pick up some ribs, but the wife isn’t really a fan and can be a bit awkward eating finger food with the baby needing constant attention


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I had to restrain myself from getting one which was twice the size.

The plan is to reverse sear, then accompany with some hassle back potatoes, corn on the cob, asparagus wrapped in Parma ham and a creamy mushroom sauce.

I did nearly pick up some ribs, but the wife isn’t really a fan and can be a bit awkward eating finger food with the baby needing constant attention
		
Click to expand...

Give the little un a meaty rib to chew on and that’s an hour teething. I bet the little un would love it.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I had to restrain myself from getting one which was twice the size.

The plan is to reverse sear, then accompany with some hassle back potatoes, corn on the cob, asparagus wrapped in Parma ham and a creamy mushroom sauce.

I did nearly pick up some ribs, but the wife isn’t really a fan and can be a bit awkward eating finger food with the baby needing constant attention
		
Click to expand...

Photos obviously as per the forum rules


----------



## larmen (Mar 6, 2021)

Just went to the garden centre and they have replaced the Christmas decorations with BBQ and outdoor furniture stuff. Season must be coming up ;-)


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2021)

larmen said:



			Just went to the garden centre and they have replaced the Christmas decorations with BBQ and outdoor furniture stuff. Season must be coming up ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I can't wait for the clocks to go forward, soooo looking forward to cooking outdoors this year


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2021)

This should be a simple one for the experts on here. My wife has an aversion to pork, particularly to the smell of it cooking. Very annoying as I love pork. Anyway, we have two joints which came as part of meat packs, one at Christmas the other bought from a wholesaler near Newcastle. I want to cook them but it wont happen inside the house. 

I have a standard Weber kettle BBQ. What sort of charcoal do I need to cook something like this, how do i do it, how long etc.

I normally stick two backs of self igniting stuff in and off I go but this is going to need more guile than that.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2021)

Who's going first 😆
What joints of pork are they?


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 11, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Who's going first 😆
What joints of pork are they?
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I was mid way through typing a reply when the "There are new messages" thing popped up and my heart sank haha. Now to re-write it out


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This should be a simple one for the experts on here. My wife has an aversion to pork, particularly to the smell of it cooking. Very annoying as I love pork. Anyway, we have two joints which came as part of meat packs, one at Christmas the other bought from a wholesaler near Newcastle. I want to cook them but it wont happen inside the house.

I have a standard Weber kettle BBQ. What sort of charcoal do I need to cook something like this, how do i do it, how long etc.

I normally stick two backs of self igniting stuff in and off I go but this is going to need more guile than that.
		
Click to expand...

Couple of questions, though they probably dont affect the answers to your questions much:

Do you know what joint they are; Shoulder/Loin etc?
Weight of each joint?
Do you have a thermometer in the lid of your BBQ?
There are two options here I would say: Low and slow, or hot and fast. Both are perfectly good ways to cook a pork joint, but I would suggest using different types of charcoal for each.

For low and slow, I would use briquettes, set them out in a ring (search for the snake method on youtube), then stabalise the temp in your BBQ at 110-130 celcius, pop the pork in and leave it for a long time depending if you want to do pulled pork or not. You can quite easily leave the joint on there for 12 hours if it is big enough.

For hot and fast I would use lumpwood, this will give you the desired higher temperture but it will burn out quicker. For this I would make a pile of charcoal in one side of the BBQ (or a basket either side if you have them) so that you can have the joints positioned to that they arent directly over the heat. Stabalise the temperature at 160-180, pop the pork on and leave for approx 1hr 30 depending on the size (or if doing pulled) of the joints or until at the desired temp.

If you let us know what type of joints they are and the size we can make some more specific suggestions.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2021)

Okay, clearly a novice hear. I will look up what they are, size etc. and report back

Do I wrap it in foil or leave it au natural?

Will I need to add charcoal after time to keep it going or will it keep going on its own? I'm not sure I have the patience for a 12 hour cook so I will go for the lumpwood option.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay, clearly a novice hear. I will look up what they are, size etc. and report back

Do I wrap it in foil or leave it au natural?

Will I need to add charcoal after time to keep it going or will it keep going on its own? I'm not sure I have the patience for a 12 hour cook so I will go for the lumpwood option.
		
Click to expand...

Will be far easier to send the wife on holiday and cook it in the oven.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Will be far easier to send the wife on holiday and cook it in the oven.

Click to expand...

Holidays, what are those? It's been so long.

In the past she would go away with my daughter for a weekend and I would go pork mad. Now my daughter is at university, lockdown restricts movement and so I've been stuffed for a year. I love a pork chop, I've missed them .


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay, clearly a novice hear. I will look up what they are, size etc. and report back

Do I wrap it in foil or leave it au natural?

Will I need to add charcoal after time to keep it going or will it keep going on its own? I'm not sure I have the patience for a 12 hour cook so I will go for the lumpwood option.
		
Click to expand...

Theres no "need" to wrap it in foil, but it depends how you are cooking it.

Dont worry about cooking for 12 hours, that was just more of an extreme example if it is a really big joint. On a low and slow cook you are probably looking at 6+ hours though, so it does sound like the hot and fast method will be better for you.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 11, 2021)

Am gonna Chuck a massive curve ball in. Depending how you want your pork to turn out. You could try a slow cooker. I say that because I have done Coca Cola gammons ( different pork joint )in the slow cooker/ Oven and they are to die for. What ever you choose. You have two joints I would deffo do two different methods of cooking them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Am gonna Chuck a massive curve ball in. Depending how you want your pork to turn out. You could try a slow cooker. I say that because I have done Coca Cola gammons ( different pork joint )in the slow cooker/ Oven and they are to die for. What ever you choose. You have two joints I would deffo do two different methods of cooking them.
		
Click to expand...

In my case that would only work if the slow cooker was outside and that might tempt the local wildlife too much 😳. It's the smell apparently 😢


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Theres no "need" to wrap it in foil, but it depends how you are cooking it.

Dont worry about cooking for 12 hours, that was just more of an extreme example if it is a really big joint. On a low and slow cook you are probably looking at 6+ hours though, so it does sound like the hot and fast method will be better for you.
		
Click to expand...

Charcoal will keep going that long? How much to chuck in would you recommend?

Both pork loin, 1.2kg each


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Charcoal will keep going that long? How much to chuck in would you recommend?

Both pork loin, 1.2kg each
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to do pulled pork or not?

If not, see post 88 for a pork loin joint I did last year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Do you want to do pulled pork or not?

If not, see post 88 for a pork loin joint I did last year.
		
Click to expand...

Not. Thanks, I'll follow that 👍.

If I get it wrong first time I'll try again with the second 😁


----------



## Captainron (Mar 11, 2021)

Still got the pork shoulder at £2 a kilo. Picked up this 5kg beauty and a few smaller ones.


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Still got the pork shoulder at £2 a kilo. Picked up this 5kg beauty and a few smaller ones.
View attachment 35551

Click to expand...

What are the rest of the family eating?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2021)

Just picked up just short of 5kg for £9 😁
Lad filling the meat shelf saw me getting this huge double joint pack and said "I've got 7kg of that in the freezer, got to fill your boots haven't you" 🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 26, 2021)

breaking my brisket virginity this weekend.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 26, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



View attachment 35832
breaking my brisket virginity this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet mother a whales pecker. Joking aside are you doing it all in one go or two or three goes re trial and error.👍


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 26, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Sweet mother a whales pecker. Joking aside are you doing it all in one go or two or three goes re trial and error.👍
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t realise how much it looked like that until I posted the photo.

It’s all going to be cooked in one piece


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2021)

Need cooked photos... drool...

Hoping to finish the frame for my pergola/BBQ area next week, going to be a game changer for my outdoor cooking 🤞


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Need cooked photos... drool...

Hoping to finish the frame for my pergola/BBQ area next week, going to be a game changer for my outdoor cooking 🤞
		
Click to expand...

I’ll remember them this time, I didn’t take them after my last cook.

I’m going for the Pot Roast recipe from country wood smoke


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I’ll remember them this time, I didn’t take them after my last cook.

I’m going for the Pot Roast recipe from country wood smoke
		
Click to expand...

The from the book one with the beer in it?
Sublime mate 🤌


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The from the book one with the beer in it?
Sublime mate 🤌
		
Click to expand...

Yeah (or google 🙄) have you done it?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Yeah (or google 🙄) have you done it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the brisket was amazing but I'll be trying a lighter ale next (we used Guinness) purely because we prefer a lighter sauce.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yes, the brisket was amazing but I'll be trying a lighter ale next (we used Guinness) purely because we prefer a lighter sauce.
		
Click to expand...

One thing I haven’t bought yet is the ale . I’m not an ale drinker, so if you have a suggestion that will be available from a supermarket that would be appreciated.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			One thing I haven’t bought yet is the ale . I’m not an ale drinker, so if you have a suggestion that will be available from a supermarket that would be appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking something like a Newcastle brown ale or similar, still has that hint of sweetness without being too heavy.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I was thinking something like a Newcastle brown ale or similar, still has that hint of sweetness without being too heavy.
		
Click to expand...

I’m a Sunderland fan, I don’t think I can use that


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I’m a Sunderland fan, I don’t think I can use that
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha really? I never knew that 🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha really? I never knew that 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, originally from Hartlepool and my dad from Sunderland so it’s a family thing


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2021)

I put a large pork shoulder I'm a brine late last night, I was a bit tiddly and just made it up on the hoof so I'm not sure how it will taste 😂
Going for a long cook with it tomorrow.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I put a large pork shoulder I'm a brine late last night, I was a bit tiddly and just made it up on the hoof so I'm not sure how it will taste 😂
Going for a long cook with it tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

What random things did you put on it?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			What random things did you put on it?
		
Click to expand...

SPOG, paprika, cayenne pepper, bay leaf, sugar and a few squirts of my cider vinegar/apple juice mixture I think 😂
Made a mop sauce for the pork yesterday, I'm trying to emulate Killer Hogs Vinegar Sauce which is always out of stock in the UK, tastes ok but may drop the paprika and onion powder next time. Also made a rub which tastes quite funky 👍


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 28, 2021)

I did get an after pic too, it was extremely tasty! Just having the left overs in a sandwich


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2021)

Three hours in, first peek and mop, looking good 👌


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 29, 2021)

Well the results were very good but...I've realised I don't really like smoked meats 😮
I put three chunks of applewood in the hopper and it smoked it superbly, but it took away the flavour of the meat too much. Next time just charcoal to see how it differs, don't think the brine did much either so I'll be dropping that as well.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 29, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Well the results were very good but...I've realised I don't really like smoked meats 😮
I put three chunks of applewood in the hopper and it smoked it superbly, but it took away the flavour of the meat too much. Next time just charcoal to see how it differs, don't think the brine did much either so I'll be dropping that as well.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve also been experimenting with levels of smoke too. I do think I prefer a milder smoke flavour


----------



## larmen (Mar 31, 2021)

Does anyone have a good tip on a thermometer which stays in, can be used on a coal BBQ, in an oven, and in an air fryer? I think the charcoal BBQ might be killing some options, the air fryer the remaining ones due to the larger cabling needed on the BBQ?


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 31, 2021)

larmen said:



			Does anyone have a good tip on a thermometer which stays in, can be used on a coal BBQ, in an oven, and in an air fryer? I think the charcoal BBQ might be killing some options, the air fryer the remaining ones due to the larger cabling needed on the BBQ?
		
Click to expand...

The only one I could think of would be the "Meater" which is wireless. Very good bit of kit, but not cheap.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 31, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			The only one I could think of would be the "Meater" which is wireless. Very good bit of kit, but not cheap.
		
Click to expand...

I have the Meater + it's excellent but isn't there a maximum temperature it can safely work at? I wouldn't use it on open coals but indirect heat/oven etc will be fine.


----------



## larmen (Mar 31, 2021)

I looked at that but it’s quite expensive for getting it wrong, especially as I don’t really have the need to do roast and such, living with a vegetarian and a 4 year old that eats sausage or chicken only.

There seem to be some £40 options with 4 sensors on Amazon, just not sure I they are bbq save?
I do have a Weber poke thermometer, but for that I have to open the lids to test and I seem to miss the right times.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I have the Meater + it's excellent but isn't there a maximum temperature it can safely work at? I wouldn't use it on open coals but indirect heat/oven etc will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn’t sure he meant direct on the coals, either way, the ambient sensor on a meater is good for 275 Celsius, with the internal meat probe good for 100.

How hot to air fryers get?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 1, 2021)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/gardenline-kamado-ceramic-egg-bbq/p/710081460879600

I think these were mentioned a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 1, 2021)

If anyone watches “Moonshiners” on the Discovery Channel one of the characters “Tickle” builds a smoker from scratch and then uses different woods to burn to add flavours, worth a watch for a bit of fun/interest.
Smoke to the Fire
Moonshiners: Season 10, Episode 10


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 2, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



https://www.aldi.co.uk/gardenline-kamado-ceramic-egg-bbq/p/710081460879600

I think these were mentioned a couple of weeks ago
		
Click to expand...

They sell out pretty quickly! Lots of chat on Facebook about them. People selling them on for almost double the price I think.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2021)

I got tipped off by a mate that Tesco butcher's counter do beef short ribs, visited one the other day and picked up a couple for £7, they look tremendous.
Just done 5 hours on the BBQ, 3 hours open them 2 hours sealed in a tray of beef stock with onion and spices. They're resting at the minute and they smell out of this world.
May have found my new cheap go to slow cook meat 👌


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 11, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I got tipped off by a mate that Tesco butcher's counter do beef short ribs, visited one the other day and picked up a couple for £7, they look tremendous.
Just done 5 hours on the BBQ, 3 hours open them 2 hours sealed in a tray of beef stock with onion and spices. They're resting at the minute and they smell out of this world.
May have found my new cheap go to slow cook meat 👌
		
Click to expand...

let us know how they taste


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			let us know how they taste
		
Click to expand...

It was... outstanding 😮
Tender, tasty and tremendous.
One chunk of cherry wood for a nice subtle smoke, just charcoal next time though. Wow, seriously impressed.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Apr 12, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



https://www.aldi.co.uk/gardenline-kamado-ceramic-egg-bbq/p/710081460879600

I think these were mentioned a couple of weeks ago
		
Click to expand...

It was me, I snapped one up last year, they’re brilliant if you want a kamado. The price is unbeatable.




Beezerk said:



			It was... outstanding 😮
Tender, tasty and tremendous.
One chunk of cherry wood for a nice subtle smoke, just charcoal next time though. Wow, seriously impressed.
		
Click to expand...

Short ribs are excellent- such low hassle and great tasting too!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 16, 2021)

Just been to Sainsbury's near where I'm working, excellent choice of steaks although the fillets were a bit skinny.
Picked up an extra thick sirloin, extra thick ribeye and a nice thick pichana, going to try them reverse sear on the 560 which is something I haven't attempted yet.
Only two of us so someone is going to be stuffed tonight 🐖 😂
Pics to follow hopefully.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 16, 2021)

All were a slightly over medium but we're soooo tasty and juicy 😋
Lots to learn with this method, I'm thinking it may only be possible with really stupidly thick steaks so I'll try a straight sear next time.
	

The roasted baby potatoes were a massive hit 👌


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

It's a labour of love when your learning to make pizzas. Getting the fire right, dough right, etc etc. But when you get it right. Booyakasha.and typical of my it skills i cannot download photos aaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			All were a slightly over medium but we're soooo tasty and juicy 😋
Lots to learn with this method, I'm thinking it may only be possible with really stupidly thick steaks so I'll try a straight sear next time.
	View attachment 36221

The roasted baby potatoes were a massive hit 👌
		
Click to expand...

I think the reverse sear only works on thicker steaks, anything else just a few mins either side over some flames d I’m happy, I do like a rare steak though


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

Am off to Bury market tomorrow, so am gonna spend some serious time looking in the meat market to see what they have. On top of that Ave me oven bottom muffins, burnt cobs, Lancashire crumbly cheese, vanilla sponge, Manchester tart, Black pudding etc to get.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2021)

Ought one of these from Bury market today. Treated lad to a nice fat tomahawk steak as well, al post a few photos when he cooks it.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Ought one of these from Bury market today. Treated lad to a nice fat tomahawk steak as well, al post a few photos when he cooks it.
		
Click to expand...

That will keep you fed for a while


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			That will keep you fed for a while
		
Click to expand...

In all honesty Steve I need to get out of the comfort zone of just making pizzas and get some alpha male meat in the oven. There’s enough meat to play with now.

As a side note, I was playing golf with tricky Trev on Thursday. His son is making a beef Wellington tonight for his pals. He asked me how much would I pay for a fillet joint. Apparently that’s the cut that goes in a Wellington. Anyway his son paid £80 for one. They were £35 each at Bury market.Or 2 for £65. 😳


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Today I decided to give my 3 year old Outback Omega 200 gas lava rock barbeque a good clean out .
Bad news the burner was so badly rusted it disintegrated when I touched it, then the arse fell out of the base .

Checked online for a replacement but didn't fancy any of them and wasn't prepared to pay too much.
So " Billy will fix it " , so I decided to patched up the base using tin cans cut up and fixed with self tapping screws, see picture .
The new £24.99 burner assembly will hopefully arrive in the next few days, I'll post pictures when fitted , Fingers crossed, boom boom


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			In all honesty Steve I need to get out of the comfort zone of just making pizzas and get some alpha male meat in the oven. There’s enough meat to play with now.

As a side note, I was playing golf with tricky Trev on Thursday. His son is making a beef Wellington tonight for his pals. He asked me how much would I pay for a fillet joint. Apparently that’s the cut that goes in a Wellington. Anyway his son paid £80 for one. They were £35 each at Bury market.Or 2 for £65. 😳
		
Click to expand...

We can expect some good updates in here then.

How much did those joints weigh?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			We can expect some good updates in here then.

How much did those joints weigh?
		
Click to expand...

in all honesty Steve Ave not got a clue. They are at least 1 1/2 lb. re the beef sirloin joint the butcher asked whether we wanted a sirloin or brisket joint. Which led to a discussion re rising price of brisket. His take is “ blame restaurants  for the rising cost of brisket and ribs” they now class it as fancy food. 24 hr low and slow brisket. More demand equals higher price. I also asked re beef ribs. He said they are called jacobs ladders. Ave never heard that before. 
Lastly, the rib eye steak which has never been my first choice as a steak look fantastic with the marbling in it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			in all honesty Steve Ave not got a clue. They are at least 1 1/2 lb. re the beef sirloin joint the butcher asked whether we wanted a sirloin or brisket joint. Which led to a discussion re rising price of brisket. His take is “ blame restaurants  for the rising cost of brisket and ribs” they now class it as fancy food. 24 hr low and slow brisket. More demand equals higher price. I also asked re beef ribs. He said they are called jacobs ladders. Ave never heard that before.
Lastly, the rib eye steak which has never been my first choice as a steak look fantastic with the marbling in it.
		
Click to expand...

Ribeye would be my first choice


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			in all honesty Steve Ave not got a clue. They are at least 1 1/2 lb. re the beef sirloin joint the butcher asked whether we wanted a sirloin or brisket joint. Which led to a discussion re rising price of brisket. His take is “ blame restaurants  for the rising cost of brisket and ribs” they now class it as fancy food. 24 hr low and slow brisket. More demand equals higher price. I also asked re beef ribs. He said they are called jacobs ladders. Ave never heard that before.
Lastly, the rib eye steak which has never been my first choice as a steak look fantastic with the marbling in it.
		
Click to expand...

Rib eye is my steak of choice. Beef ribs (Jacobs ladder) is incredible though, definitely cook some of these if you get the chance


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Today I decided to give my 3 year old Outback Omega 200 gas lava rock barbeque a good clean out .
Bad news the burner was so badly rusted it disintegrated when I touched it, then the arse fell out of the base .

Checked online for a replacement but didn't fancy any of them and wasn't prepared to pay too much.
So " Billy will fix it " , so I decided to patched up the base using tin cans cut up and fixed with self tapping screws, see picture .
The new £24.99 burner assembly will hopefully arrive in the next few days, I'll post pictures when fitted , Fingers crossed, boom boom 

Click to expand...

Update !! my new burner assembly arrived today 3pm .  Now fitted and tested here's some pictures.-


----------



## Captainron (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Beezerk (Apr 25, 2021)

Captainron said:



View attachment 36345

Click to expand...

Where's the meat?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2021)

Captainron said:



View attachment 36345

Click to expand...

Must be difficult to cook at that angle


----------



## Captainron (Apr 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Where's the meat?
		
Click to expand...

2 T bone steaks
9 pork rashers
6 pork ribs
12 chipolatas

All cooked on that amount of wood.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2021)

Captainron said:



			2 T bone steaks
9 pork rashers
6 pork ribs
12 chipolatas

All cooked on that amount of wood.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey, fair play mate.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Crikey, fair play mate.
		
Click to expand...

Sekelbos (sickle bush) from South Africa. It’s such a heavy beautiful wood. Makes all the difference


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 30, 2021)

I've bought a meat grinder attachment for our Kenwood cake mixer thing, arrived earlier and I can't wait to use it. Brisket burgers here we come


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've bought a meat grinder attachment for our Kenwood cake mixer thing, arrived earlier and I can't wait to use it. Brisket burgers here we come 

Click to expand...

Take care of your digits


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Take care of your digits 

Click to expand...

Wait until I get a mandolin


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Wait until I get a mandolin 

Click to expand...

Stick to the drums


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2021)

Just done my best beer can chicken yet, used an A&O buffalo wings rub and had the heat higher than I've done previously. Turned out superb, really crispy skin and juice central when I cut into it.
Sorry no photos, I was too excited and starving to take some 🤣


----------



## Fade and Die (May 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just done my best beer can chicken yet, used an A&O buffalo wings rub and had the heat higher than I've done previously. Turned out superb, really crispy skin and juice central when I cut into it.
Sorry no photos, I was too excited and starving to take some 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Going to have a crack at one tomorrow, and try to do some rosemary and garlic roasted new potatoes too. What sort of beer did you use, a lager or an ale? I was thinking of using a citra hopped ipa. 

Just been playing with the AK today, done some burgers, sausages and pork belly which all came out fine but not very adventurous. 😁


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Going to have a crack at one tomorrow, and try to do some rosemary and garlic roasted new potatoes too. What sort of beer did you use, a lager or an ale? I was thinking of using a citra hopped ipa.

Just been playing with the AK today, done some burgers, sausages and pork belly which all came out fine but not very adventurous. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Just Budweiser as that's what the missus bought me for the weekend. I'm not really convinced the beer can be tasted in the chicken but it certainly looks impressive while it's cooking 😂
Start small, aim big mate, there's loads of great books and Facebook groups out there to learn from. I've got some beef short ribs defrosted for tomorrow, going to do them with an Asian twist I found on the internet, photos will definitely be taken this time 😉


----------



## Fade and Die (May 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just Budweiser as that's what the missus bought me for the weekend. I'm not really convinced the beer can be tasted in the chicken but it certainly looks impressive while it's cooking 😂
Start small, aim big mate, there's loads of great books and Facebook groups out there to learn from. I've got some beef short ribs defrosted for tomorrow, going to do them with an Asian twist I found on the internet, photos will definitely be taken this time 😉
		
Click to expand...

Pretty pleased with my 1st effort and hugely impressed with the AK. Got the temp dialed into 180*C and it was rock solid for an hour and half then upped it to 210*C to brown off the spuds.
Chicken was so moist with a lovely crisp skin. As you said I couldn’t taste the beer (or cider in this case) but it does add juiciness to the meat.
Next week I’m gonna try pulled pork if I can get a nice bit.




Edit: sorry about the photos, I can’t be arsed to fiddle around with them to make them upright.


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2021)

That looks cracking mate 👌


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2021)

Did some braised rib of beef from Costco on the MB earlier. Dead easy, followed an Asian recipe from the internet, cooked tented in a liquid for 3 or 4 hours then uncovered for half an hour to get some colour. They were outstanding, the best ribs I've cooked yet, unbelievably tender and moist 🤤
Yes there's a bone missing from the middle, it fell out as they were so soft 😉


----------



## BiMGuy (May 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Did some braised rib of beef from Costco on the MB earlier. Dead easy, followed an Asian recipe from the internet, cooked tented in a liquid for 3 or 4 hours then uncovered for half an hour to get some colour. They were outstanding, the best ribs I've cooked yet, unbelievably tender and moist 🤤
Yes there's a bone missing from the middle, it fell out as they were so soft 😉

View attachment 36864

View attachment 36866

Click to expand...

They look incredible. 

My village butcher supplies amazing beef ribs. I love them.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Did some braised rib of beef from Costco on the MB earlier. Dead easy, followed an Asian recipe from the internet, cooked tented in a liquid for 3 or 4 hours then uncovered for half an hour to get some colour. They were outstanding, the best ribs I've cooked yet, unbelievably tender and moist 🤤
Yes there's a bone missing from the middle, it fell out as they were so soft 😉

View attachment 36864

View attachment 36866

Click to expand...

They look great, do you have the link to the recipe?

I’m off work this week and with the weather the way it is going to catch up on some outdoor cooking.


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			They look great, do you have the link to the recipe?

I’m off work this week and with the weather the way it is going to catch up on some outdoor cooking.
		
Click to expand...

Here you go mate...
https://thewoksoflife.com/asian-braised-short-ribs-with-chili-lime-potatoes/ cooked it at 250f though rather than 300 like it suggests and added some chilli flakes into the marinade.
I did the potatoes as well, they were outstanding, I'll definitely be doing this one again 👌


----------



## HairyBullet (Jun 2, 2021)

I fancy going from my gas bbq to coal could someone please recommend something decent, I missed out on the Aldi Kamodo one, may even be tempted to make one if there are any good recommendations from people who have made their own. 
Ta


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2021)

If you want a regular bbq then Weber are the people. The likes of the Kamodo and Green eggs are a step up and slightly different. It depends on what sort of cooking you want to do.


----------



## HairyBullet (Jun 2, 2021)

I've been using the disposable ones of late as opposed to my gas one and much prefer flavour of food, I used coal bbq many years ago with not very much success but more often than not it was just an excuse to get sh#tfaced, I'm a little more interested now and may fancy incorporating a little smoking as well, I've had a little look on you tube etc but would prefer real recommendations. 
Ta


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 2, 2021)

Get a Weber kettle BBQ and a chimney starter. Good for long cooks and smoking, as well as conventional BBQ grilling.

Buy decent charcoal and/or briquettes depending on what type of cooking you are doing. Don't buy ready to light bags from Tesco. Its crap and makes your food taste like lighter fluid.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you want a regular bbq then Weber are the people. The likes of the Kamodo and Green eggs are a step up and slightly different. It depends on what sort of cooking you want to do.
		
Click to expand...

Napoleon are the new Weber mate 😉


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 2, 2021)

I have a weber MasterTouch and it does everything I want it to. Beezeerks Napoleon does look nice and I believe is a little bit cheaper, not sure of the available accessories but I haven’t done any research on that.

I think as a starter into it, a kettle BBQ will be hard to beat. You can pick up a good second hand one, or a new one isn’t that much in the grand scheme of things. I have the 57cm and I wouldn’t go any smaller. As above, but a chimney starter, it makes things so easy and use good quality charcoal.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I have a weber MasterTouch and it does everything I want it to. Beezeerks Napoleon does look nice and I believe is a little bit cheaper, not sure of the available accessories but I haven’t done any research on that.

I think as a starter into it, a kettle BBQ will be hard to beat. You can pick up a good second hand one, or a new one isn’t that much in the grand scheme of things. I have the 57cm and I wouldn’t go any smaller. As above, but a chimney starter, it makes things so easy and use good quality charcoal.
		
Click to expand...

I almost got a Weber last year but I loved the idea of a cast iron grate on the Napoleon, weighs a ton but you just know its going to last forever. Got to come clean though,  I haven't used the Napoleon since I bought the Masterbuilt 🙊

Edit. 
Forgot the important thing, did some cheap rack of ribs from Morissons last night along with those roast baby potatoes again and some home made slaw, absolutely  divine 👌


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I almost got a Weber last year but I loved the idea of a cast iron grate on the Napoleon, weighs a ton but you just know its going to last forever. Got to come clean though,  I haven't used the Napoleon since I bought the Masterbuilt 🙊
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of getting a cast iron griddle for my Weber. But as with everything at the minute. You either can't buy the one you want, or the price is crazy.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I'm thinking of getting a cast iron griddle for my Weber. But as with everything at the minute. You either can't buy the one you want, or the price is crazy.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a cast iron flat griddle plate from Amazon a few months ago, seriously it's an absolute game changer for burgers,  specially is you do smash burgers.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 4, 2021)

So with another nice weekend ahead, who is cooking what?

I’ve just got some burgers/sausages and chicken so nothing too exciting. I’m trying to decide what marinade/rub to put on the chicken (thighs), so any suggestions very welcome.


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			So with another nice weekend ahead, who is cooking what?

I’ve just got some burgers/sausages and chicken so nothing too exciting. I’m trying to decide what marinade/rub to put on the chicken (thighs), so any suggestions very welcome.
		
Click to expand...

How about a nice jerk? 

That’s the marinade by the the way 😂


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Here you go mate...
https://thewoksoflife.com/asian-braised-short-ribs-with-chili-lime-potatoes/ cooked it at 250f though rather than 300 like it suggests and added some chilli flakes into the marinade.
I did the potatoes as well, they were outstanding, I'll definitely be doing this one again 👌
		
Click to expand...

I love beef ribs and will be cooking this next weekend


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			So with another nice weekend ahead, who is cooking what?

I’ve just got some burgers/sausages and chicken so nothing too exciting. I’m trying to decide what marinade/rub to put on the chicken (thighs), so any suggestions very welcome.
		
Click to expand...

My Kamado is meant to be delivered tomorrow, so maybe not this weekend, but hopefully midweek it will be getting used.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			I love beef ribs and will be cooking this next weekend
		
Click to expand...

I'm doing something similar this weekend, same technique but with a Madras recipe I have from a book. Should be amazing but...😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			How about a nice jerk? 

That’s the marinade by the the way 😂
		
Click to expand...

Jerk is actually a method or style of cooking.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 5, 2021)

Going to try pulled pork tomorrow, I’ve got a shoulder of pork and it’s got about half inch of fat and skin on one side. So do I remove the skin and as much fat as possible or do I keep it on and cook fat side down? Seen both versions online…. What’s people’s thoughts?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 5, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Going to try pulled pork tomorrow, I’ve got a shoulder of pork and it’s got about half inch of fat and skin on one side. So do I remove the skin and as much fat as possible or do I keep it on and cook fat side down? Seen both versions online…. What’s people’s thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

I always remove the fat when doing pulled pork.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 5, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Going to try pulled pork tomorrow, I’ve got a shoulder of pork and it’s got about half inch of fat and skin on one side. So do I remove the skin and as much fat as possible or do I keep it on and cook fat side down? Seen both versions online…. What’s people’s thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

As above, remove the fat. A shoulder joint has plenty fat in it anyway. The fat on the outside i only ever leave on for crackling. The fat layer will also stop your rub penetrating the meat as much.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 7, 2021)

bobmac said:



View attachment 36973

Click to expand...

A Kelty BBQ 😂


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 7, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Going to try pulled pork tomorrow, I’ve got a shoulder of pork and it’s got about half inch of fat and skin on one side. So do I remove the skin and as much fat as possible or do I keep it on and cook fat side down? Seen both versions online…. What’s people’s thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty pleased the way the pork turned out but the star of the show was the crackling! 
(Again sorry for the sideways photos)


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 11, 2021)

Just a quick heads up, from next Thursday, Lidl are doing Tomahawk steaks. From next Thursday Aldi are doing tomahawks, wagyu steaks, venison steaks and godfather rump steaks.


----------



## Dando (Jun 11, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Just a quick heads up, from next Thursday, Lidl are doing Tomahawk steaks. From next Thursday Aldi are doing tomahawks, wagyu steaks, venison steaks and godfather rump steaks.
		
Click to expand...

i will be at my local lidl when it opens next Thursday!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 11, 2021)

Well the weekend is upon us and the weather is set fair so is anyone trying anything post worthy? 
Ive had a bit of a spend up at Farmisons.co.uk so I’m going to try a Picanha joint, reverse sear method. Watched a few YouTubes so I’m confident I’m gonna ace it! 😬


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 11, 2021)

James Martin's Saturday kitchen STV, last week he did a large Rack of Ribs that looked delicious.
He boiled them 1st in salt water +[ I think ]  then into an oven, finally barbequing them with a home made sauce.
They looked absolutely fantastic .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’ve made my pizza dough and it’s now in the fridge overnight.😇


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			I’ve made my pizza dough and it’s now in the fridge overnight.😇
		
Click to expand...

missis T is making the dough in the morning. Tomorrow is pizza day. Lad Tash has a girl coming round later In the day, she is a good friend.. She is bringing her daughter. She is 4/5. Her father is no longer with us. 11th rifles guy who could  not cope with ptsd. Funeral on weds.
Tash is pulling out all the stops tomorrow to make it a good day for the little one. Could well be a chocolate pizza Tash style chucked in.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 11, 2021)

Nipped into Costco earlier, walked out with some more beef short ribs, pork loin ribs, wagyu burgers and some mean looking burger buns.
First up will be the pork ribs on Sunday with a home made rub covered in raspberry and chipotle BBQ sauce I bought recently 🤤


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2021)

Pizza’s were a success, after a little trial and error.


----------



## larmen (Jun 12, 2021)

1st BBQ of the year, just the basics of burger and sausages, and fish for the vegetarian.

Has anybody ever done a whole fish on the BBQ? I wonder if it worth a go. Maybe a trout or sea bass.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 12, 2021)

Very happy with the reverse sear Picanha, really tasty and juicy!


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 12, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			A Kelty BBQ 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's a Halbeath Road BBQ


----------



## Captainron (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Beezerk (Jun 25, 2021)

Got a pulled pork planned this weekend, just a cheap shoulder from Morissons but I have a home made rub to use along with some Killer Hogs Vinegar Sauce I've finally managed to get hold of.
Going for 250f, no wood smoke, no wrap, just going to mop every couple of hours  and let her power through the stall 💪


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 25, 2021)

This is the guy I follow on Facebook and YouTube, I'll be doing this technique just the rub may be slightly different.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 25, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Pretty pleased with my 1st effort and hugely impressed with the AK. Got the temp dialed into 180*C and it was rock solid for an hour and half then upped it to 210*C to brown off the spuds.
Chicken was so moist with a lovely crisp skin. As you said I couldn’t taste the beer (or cider in this case) but it does add juiciness to the meat.
Next week I’m gonna try pulled pork if I can get a nice bit.
View attachment 36862
View attachment 36863


Edit: sorry about the photos, I can’t be arsed to fiddle around with them to make them upright.
		
Click to expand...

That looks really good!

My personal opinion though is that the best way to cook a chicken on a Kamado is spatchcock over direct heat. Bone side down, then when it is a bit below the temp you want, flip it to crisp up the skin.

Exceptional.

The downside of beer can chicken, as cool as it looks, is that the can actually cools the chicken down so you don't cook it evenly. Means you have to over cook the outside to get the inside to the temp you want.

But with all these things, it's personal taste in the end, and I'm sure plenty prefer beercan chicken to spatchcock.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 25, 2021)

Having a braai tomorrow. Bought 2 beef ribs cut to about and inch and a half thick each. Made a chimichurri this afternoon so it's had some maturation time ready for tomorrow evening. 

Fridge is full of beer and the weather is okay....ish


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2021)

Put the pork in the bbq at about 10.15 this morning, she still isn't quite there 
Probing like butter in places but still only 190f in the middle, may be eating at midnight at this rate


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2021)

Best pulled pork I've managed yet, great flavour and soooo moist 🤤


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Best pulled pork I've managed yet, great flavour and soooo moist 🤤
View attachment 37269

View attachment 37270

Click to expand...

What temp did you cook it at?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Best pulled pork I've managed yet, great flavour and soooo moist 🤤
View attachment 37269

View attachment 37270

Click to expand...

Looks great, what time did you get it finished?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			What temp did you cook it at?
		
Click to expand...

Was supposed to be 250f but I think it was a bit low as the bark didn't really get there.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Looks great, what time did you get it finished?
		
Click to expand...

Took it off at about 8.30 🤣


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Took it off at about 8.30 🤣
		
Click to expand...

So just the 8 hours then?😁

Think those Morrison shoulders have a real high fat content, I unrolled one before and was shocked! The fat starts to melt then congeals stalling the cook massively. Would always wrap.
ive got some Beef short ribs for next weekend weather permitting I was going to try that Asian recipe you posted a few weeks ago. 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			So just the 8 hours then?😁

Think those Morrison shoulders have a real high fat content, I unrolled one before and was shocked! The fat starts to melt then congeals stalling the cook massively. Would always wrap.
ive got some Beef short ribs for next weekend weather permitting I was going to try that Asian recipe you posted a few weeks ago. 👍
		
Click to expand...

10 hours 😬
Yeah I had to trim a lot of fat off, it was worth the effort though. I usually wrap when it hits around 165f but I wanted to go the distance unwrapped this time.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 11, 2021)

Anyone attempting anything today? I’ve got a Texas Rubbed brisket in the AK. Trying to keep the temperature at 150c but it keeps climbing at the moment…. Never done one before but I’m hoping it will be ready before kick off! 😁

(If I can’t get control of the temperature then it’s gonna be ready in about 2 hours)😆


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 11, 2021)

Playing Golf this afternoon so made pizza dough and homemade topping last night.

Put the Pizza’s together when I get in and eat before the match, they cook in 5 minutes.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Anyone attempting anything today? I’ve got a Texas Rubbed brisket in the AK. Trying to keep the temperature at 150c but it keeps climbing at the moment…. Never done one before but I’m hoping it will be ready before kick off! 😁

(If I can’t get control of the temperature then it’s gonna be ready in about 2 hours)😆
		
Click to expand...

Brisket will be ready I imagine, it doesn't take the pash like pork shoulder does  If you're worried it won't be ready you can wrap it in silver foil with a little liquid inside (butchers paper is better) once it hits around 165f internal temp, it will help the meat get through the stall.
Make sure when it's cooked to wrap it in some towels and keep it in a cool box to rest for an hour or two


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 11, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Brisket will be ready I imagine, it doesn't take the pash like pork shoulder does  If you're worried it won't be ready you can wrap it in silver foil with a little liquid inside (butchers paper is better) once it hits around 165f internal temp, it will help the meat get through the stall.
Make sure when it's cooked to wrap it in some towels and keep it in a cool box to rest for an hour or two 

Click to expand...

My “plan” is to cook it until it has an internal of 70c then wrap it for a couple of hours until it’s at 94c and probes like butter (as they say!) then unwrap it for 10 minutes so it don’t keep cooking on then re-wrap it in the foil and towels for an hour or so depending on what time it is.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 11, 2021)

Went very well


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Went very well
View attachment 37525

View attachment 37526

Click to expand...


Nice one👍 I will have to try pizzas one day. My Brisket was lovely, but a bit massive! Going to be eating it all week! 😋


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Rib-eye steaks from Sainsburys are fantastic done on the barbie


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 11, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Nice one👍 I will have to try pizzas one day. My Brisket was lovely, but a bit massive! Going to be eating it all week! 😋
		
Click to expand...

Got a very easy guide and ingredients list for making your own dough, game changer, never done it before I got the AK.

Suggested a joint, but wife had no interest monitoring it while I was at the Club.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Got a very easy guide and ingredients list for making your own dough, game changer, never done it before I got the AK.

Suggested a joint, but wife had no interest monitoring it while I was at the Club.

Click to expand...


Do you have a link to the ingredients or is it just your own through trial and error?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 11, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Do you have a link to the ingredients or is it just your own through trial and error?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 13, 2021)

Neapolitan style pizza shouldn't have oil in it. Also be careful adding oil to a pizza base as it can burn if you cook on a higher temperature. 

The recipe above is more like a general bred recipe than one for a neapolitan pizza base. 

The recipe has a crazy amount of yeast. The post says the dough tastes better after a day, which will be correct. However, if leaving it a day to prove you only need a couple of grams of yeast. Otherwise you risk over proving the dough. You should do a bulk prove for 24 hours. Then ball and leave them for a couple of hours at room temperature to relax before cooking. 

A couple of good videos for getting started. 











Serious eats has a lot of good information on making different styles of pizza. 
https://www.seriouseats.com/the-pizza-lab-three-doughs-to-know


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Neapolitan style pizza shouldn't have oil in it. Also be careful adding oil to a pizza base as it can burn if you cook on a higher temperature.

The recipe above is more like a general bred recipe than one for a neapolitan pizza base.

The recipe has a crazy amount of yeast. The post says the dough tastes better after a day, which will be correct. However, if leaving it a day to prove you only need a couple of grams of yeast. Otherwise you risk over proving the dough. You should do a bulk prove for 24 hours. Then ball and leave them for a couple of hours at room temperature to relax before cooking.

A couple of good videos for getting started.











Serious eats has a lot of good information on making different styles of pizza.
https://www.seriouseats.com/the-pizza-lab-three-doughs-to-know

Click to expand...

Cheers, Gordon’s been a Chef for over 30yrs, working all over the world, including in Italy for 4yrs, the recipe has been spot on every time I’ve used it, so thanks for the links, but I’ll stick with what’s works until it doesn’t.👍🏻

On the yeast, he told me if I can’t get the fresh stuff to use 7 grams of the quick acting dried you can buy anywhere, so maybe there is a difference in how fresh or dried reacts.🤷‍♂️


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers, Gordon’s been a Chef for over 30yrs, working all over the world, including in Italy for 4yrs, the recipe has been spot on every time I’ve used it, so thanks for the links, but I’ll stick with what’s works until it doesn’t.👍🏻

On the yeast, he told me if I can’t get the fresh stuff to use 7 grams of the quick acting dried you can buy anywhere, so maybe there is a difference in how fresh or dried reacts.🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

👍 If it works and you like it, keep doing it. 

Fresh yeast is rather unpredictable. I much prefer instant dried as I get more consistent results. 

Personally I prefer to leave my dough to cold prove for 48 hours before balling. That way I need about half a gram of yeast, and it creates a greater depth of flavour, and is easier to stretch. 

Its how I learned years ago when I worked in a pizza place and I've probably made 1000s of pizzas this way. 

I've also probably made a similar amount  of the more common deep pan, and crispy thin based pizzas using a dough with olive oil. But these aren't my preference. 

At home I now mostly make Neapolitan and occasionally a Chicago style pie.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 14, 2021)

Having spoken to a pal re pizzas, I don’t think it’s a one shoe fits all. Me pal has a stainless pizza oven. He can cook a pizza in a couple of minutes. The flames are literally licking over the top. He has to be careful up not to burn them. 
My oven it is more dome shaped, rounded. You really have to get a good fire blazing to get the heat over the pizza. Again the brick “ pizza” ovens are not as rounded as mine so again cook quicker.
The semolina flour on the base is a must though.
Friday is looking like pizza day 😁


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 15, 2021)

Inspiration needed for Sunday. My dad and his Mrs are coming round and I’ll be lighting up the BBQ. We don’t want the simple burgers and sausages etc and I can’t really be bothered to do a brisket or pulled pork, so……fire away with some suggestions.

And I don’t want to do pizza.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 15, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Inspiration needed for Sunday. My dad and his Mrs are coming round and I’ll be lighting up the BBQ. We don’t want the simple burgers and sausages etc and I can’t really be bothered to do a brisket or pulled pork, so……fire away with some suggestions.

And I don’t want to do pizza.
		
Click to expand...

Not really a suggestion but this weekend I’m going to do some pork belly burnt ends, some Sichuan Ribs and some chicken wings which I’m going to marinate in some buttermilk and hot sauce. Not tried any of them before so looking forward to it.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 15, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Not really a suggestion but this weekend I’m going to do some pork belly burnt ends, some Sichuan Ribs and some chicken wings which I’m going to marinate in some buttermilk and hot sauce. Not tried any of them before so looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds good!

I’m quite liking Beezerks Asian beef ribs from a few pages back


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 15, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			That sounds good!

I’m quite liking Beezerks Asian beef ribs from a few pages back
		
Click to expand...

I did them myself a few weeks ago and they were good, if I did them again I would add a bit of 5 spice or something to the marinade to give them a bit more of an Asian flavour….


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Inspiration needed for Sunday. My dad and his Mrs are coming round and I’ll be lighting up the BBQ. We don’t want the simple burgers and sausages etc and I can’t really be bothered to do a brisket or pulled pork, so……fire away with some suggestions.

And I don’t want to do pizza.
		
Click to expand...

Beef ribs are so easy, pork ribs are available from lots of supermarkets now and are quick and easy to cook. Did a Morissons pichana earlier for some steak sandwiches (yes I should have taken photos 🙈) and it was tremendous.
Btw if you like salsa I have a killer recipe if you want it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 16, 2021)

These are going in the pizza oven later today. Low and slow.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2021)

Home made burgers for me later.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 16, 2021)

Bit of a mix today, Cajun Chicken, marinated overnight, Mediterranean vegetables, Jacket spuds.

Plus Asda sausages for the dog.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 16, 2021)

3hrs in and now uncovered to get some crispness


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 16, 2021)

Dear lord they were gorgeous. Banged some jacket spuds in as well. Coated wi olive oil salt and pepper.
For a play I put some carrots and onions in with the marinade. They were sat simmering in the oven for 45 mins.  there that good missis T is banging a lasagne in the pizza oven tomorrow and there going in it. Is it safe to go Italian yet. 😳😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 17, 2021)

3 1/2 hr lasagne made wi yesterday’s spare ribs sauce. Ave had 3 Butty Bach and the chianti is coming out. Tonight is gonna get messy and if ah post again it’s gonna be bladdered rammel. 🤔
 No different to any other night I suppose. 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 17, 2021)

Forgot to order the beef short ribs, unfortunately the butcher didn’t have any when I went in today.

So, change of plan and am doing some char Sui pork, currently marinating away in the fridge ready for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 18, 2021)

Burnt ends bloody lovely, made them a little small though, some of the smaller ones were a bit tough…


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2021)

Wow, do you have the recipe at hand?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, do you have the recipe at hand?
		
Click to expand...


I did what I normally do, watched a few videos on YouTube for ideas then cobbled something together. 😁

This was rubbed in pulled pork seasoning and left overnight, then slow cooked for about 3 hours at 120c then I put them in the tin and gave them a good coving of sweet baby Ray’s, a lot of butter and a big drizzle of honey. Mixed it up, covered in foil the cooked for another couple of hours! Tbh they are so rich I’ve over done it a bit! 🐷😆


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 18, 2021)

Last two nights have been pizza oven. Tonight is tepinyaki grill. It really is a hands on cooking experience. Steak, chicken and sausage sliced. Along with Chorizo and raw prawns.   chuck in some sliced Haloumi, marinade sauces and salad and it’s a fantastic evenings cooking.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I did what I normally do, watched a few videos on YouTube for ideas then cobbled something together. 😁

This was rubbed in pulled pork seasoning and left overnight, then slow cooked for about 3 hours at 120c then I put them in the tin and gave them a good coving of sweet baby Ray’s, a lot of butter and a big drizzle of honey. Mixed it up, covered in foil the cooked for another couple of hours! Tbh they are so rich I’ve over done it a bit! 🐷😆
		
Click to expand...

Lol nice one, pork belly?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Lol nice one, pork belly?
		
Click to expand...


Yes mate.👍😋


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 18, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Last two nights have been pizza oven. Tonight is tepinyaki grill. It really is a hands on cooking experience. Steak, chicken and sausage sliced. Along with Chorizo and raw prawns.   chuck in some sliced Haloumi, marinade sauces and salad and it’s a fantastic evenings cooking.
		
Click to expand...

it was going so well, everything had been prepared, for two. Then young lad Tash turned up and he has the appetite of a grizzly coming outta  hibernation.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2021)

Tikka Masala pieces and Tandoori skewers for lunch today.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2021)

Like the Americans say...Good Jaaaab!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 24, 2021)

Not BBQ related, but didn't want to start another food thread. Got myself a piece of fillet from the butcher today. Coated it in a mix of dijon mustard, garlic and olive oil and then rolled it in crushed peppercorns. Rolled it in a pan of hot oil to seal the outside and then sliced it as thin as possible. Fortunately neither of the kids likes it so it looks like it's all for me.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2021)

Wow


----------



## Captainron (Aug 24, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not BBQ related, but didn't want to start another food thread. Got myself a piece of fillet from the butcher today. Coated it in a mix of dijon mustard, garlic and olive oil and then rolled it in crushed peppercorns. Rolled it in a pan of hot oil to seal the outside and then sliced it as thin as possible. Fortunately neither of the kids likes it so it looks like it's all for me.

View attachment 38130

Click to expand...

Yum!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 26, 2021)

*Tomahawk Steak £13.49 per kg / Wagyu Rump Steak £6 227g / Wagyu Sirloin Steak £6.46 227g / Wagyu Ribeye Steak £6.98 227g @ Aldi from 26th*


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 31, 2021)

In tonight's episode of how much raw meat can one person eat in a week, another non BBQ meal.......




Not the best photo but homemade steak tartare with halloumi fries and oven roasted cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2021)

Cracking BBQ tonight, for starters some freshly picked sweet corn from the veggie patch covered in spicy garlic and oregano butter. To follow two huge racks of ribs from Morissons dusted in a homeade rub and finished with chipotle raspberry sauce, sides of spicy roasted baby potatoes and a home made slaw 👌
Threw a chunk of applewood into the hopper for good measure 😉


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 30, 2021)

Not done anything for a while so thought I would have a go at a slow cooked Lamb shoulder, found a nice Shwarma rub recipe online which I slapped on last night. Put it on the Kamado at midday, took a bit longer than I expected (7 hrs instead of 5) but the end product was fantastic….


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 30, 2021)

Had the lamb in some wraps, bought this dip at the local international supermarket…..spicy with fenugreek and garlic,  game changer, 🤤


----------



## Captainron (Oct 31, 2021)

last nights effort


----------



## Dando (Oct 31, 2021)

Captainron said:



View attachment 39272
last nights effort
		
Click to expand...

Was that just yours?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			Was that just yours?
		
Click to expand...

There were 6 of us. Still a few leftovers and I’m tucking into some cold sliced steak right now


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Dec 25, 2021)

2kg Christmas Turkey, spatchcocked and on the kamado 😊

Direct heat, rib cage down.

Merry Christmas fellow barbecue enthusiasts!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			2kg Christmas Turkey, spatchcocked and on the kamado 😊

Direct heat, rib cage down.

Merry Christmas fellow barbecue enthusiasts!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds fantastic, I’d be bbqing if I wasn’t down at the in laws 😒
Made two hams on Thursday, one supermarket bought the other from the local butchers. Injected one with rum and pineapple the other with bourbon and pineapple. Smeared both with American mustard and covered in a homemade rub. On the bbq with a lump of applewood, made a rum and pineapple glaze for one and bourbon and coke for the other. I had a small sample on Thursday night but I was quite tipsy and can’t remember how they were 🍾😂


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 1, 2022)

Chucked some beef short ribs on the BBQ an hour or so ago, made a mexican rub for it as I'm putting into a chilli I'll be knocking up later.
Pics to follow once it's getting there


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 1, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Chucked some beef short ribs on the BBQ an hour or so ago, made a mexican rub for it as I'm putting into a chilli I'll be knocking up later.
Pics to follow once it's getting there 

Click to expand...

Didn’t get a pic, but did a lovely gammon joint earlier with a JD and coke glaze. See “thesmokinelk” on Instagram for the recipe.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 1, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Didn’t get a pic, but did a lovely gammon joint earlier with a JD and coke glaze. See “thesmokinelk” on Instagram for the recipe.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate I’ll check it out, my glaze was too thin so it didn’t really stick to the meat, I need to know how to make a better one.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 1, 2022)

5 and half hours in and she’s still only up to 170 🙈, the thickness of the meat is insane, last ones only took 4 hours ffs 😂
I’ve tented it in the tray below now to try and get it done quicker, it may be a late dinner lol.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Nice one mate I’ll check it out, my glaze was too thin so it didn’t really stick to the meat, I need to know how to make a better one.
		
Click to expand...

Google is your friend!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Google is your friend!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought it would be very easy to make so I just went ahead and made up a recipe, it didn’t turn out well 😂


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 1, 2022)

And the results are in, I’d say it’s a pass with a distinction 😋


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 1, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			And the results are in, I’d say it’s a pass with a distinction 😋

View attachment 40268
View attachment 40269
View attachment 40270

Click to expand...

Lovely looking smoke ring. How’d it eat?😋


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 1, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Lovely looking smoke ring. How’d it eat?😋
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable, possibly the best chilli I’ve ever made. The beef ribs gave it a subtle smokey flavour that was outstanding 👌


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 2, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Unbelievable, possibly the best chilli I’ve ever made. The beef ribs gave it a subtle smokey flavour that was outstanding 👌
		
Click to expand...

They look awesome 👍

I’ve only ever cooked short ribs individually, is there an advantage to doing as a single joint? 

The benefit of individual ribs is of course that they cook a little quicker 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 6, 2022)

Tried a chicken shawarma on my new rotisserie, wow amazing 🤤
Apologies I didn’t get many decent photos I was too busy tearing into it 😂


----------



## Captainron (Feb 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Tried a chicken shawarma on my new rotisserie, wow amazing 🤤
Apologies I didn’t get many decent photos I was too busy tearing into it 😂

View attachment 41007

Click to expand...

Looks lush


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Tried a chicken shawarma on my new rotisserie, wow amazing 🤤
Apologies I didn’t get many decent photos I was too busy tearing into it 😂

View attachment 41007

Click to expand...

If I cooked that there’d be a full scale fight in my house!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			If I cooked that there’d be a full scale fight in my house!
		
Click to expand...

Honestly it’s one of the best things I’ve done to date. I’ll be trying various recipes over the coming weeks for sure 🤤


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2022)

Called into Morrisons for a few bits and bobs, ended up emptying the pork aisle 😂
Bbq is going to be busy this weekend 👌


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 29, 2022)

Just ordered myself an Ooni, no more Goodfellas in this house.


----------



## Dando (Mar 29, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Just ordered myself an Ooni, no more Goodfellas in this house.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking about either getting one of those or building a pizza oven


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			I was thinking about either getting one of those or building a pizza oven
		
Click to expand...

I'm useless at all that stuff so I went with the easy option. Reviews on here and YouTube seem very good, I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 4, 2022)

I messed the first one up, underestimated just how quick they cook...this one looks like it was dropped but tasted superb. 90 seconds in the oven at most. Great bit of kit.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			I messed the first one up, underestimated just how quick they cook...this one looks like it was dropped but tasted superb. 90 seconds in the oven at most. Great bit of kit. 
View attachment 42107

Click to expand...

I would demolish that in under a minute 🤤


----------



## Dando (Apr 5, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			I messed the first one up, underestimated just how quick they cook...this one looks like it was dropped but tasted superb. 90 seconds in the oven at most. Great bit of kit.
View attachment 42107

Click to expand...

looks good.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 5, 2022)

Got the lads round Friday for the Masters so I'll be looking to improve on it .


----------



## Dando (Apr 5, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Got the lads round Friday for the Masters so I'll be looking to improve on it .
		
Click to expand...

Do you make your own pizza dough?


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			Do you make your own pizza dough?
		
Click to expand...

The wife does that bit. I'll be experimenting more through the summer though.


----------



## Dando (Apr 5, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			The wife does that bit. I'll be experimenting more through the summer though.
		
Click to expand...

Have a go at sourdough bases. They're time consuming but well worth it


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			Have a go at sourdough bases. They're time consuming but well worth it
		
Click to expand...

Will do. Cheers.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 5, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Will do. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

I love my Ooni. Superb pizza in a minute! So worthwhile warming it properly for about 30 minutes beforehand. 

One of the best buys we ever made


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 5, 2022)

Captainron said:



			I love my Ooni. Superb pizza in a minute! So worthwhile warming it properly for about 30 minutes beforehand.

One of the best buys we ever made
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't believe how hot it was, glad i used the thermometer gun instead of my fingers.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 5, 2022)

I’m definitely getting one now after reading this 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 6, 2022)

We are having a street party for the jubilee in June, had a bit of a planning meeting and I’ve been given my task…..I’m in charge of the BBQ.

Do I go creative, or simple?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 6, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			We are having a street party for the jubilee in June, had a bit of a planning meeting and I’ve been given my task…..I’m in charge of the BBQ.

Do I go creative, or simple?
		
Click to expand...

Both 😏


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 6, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Both 😏
		
Click to expand...

There will be 3 chefs on the day apparently. Tempted to do a couple of overnight cooks with some big joints and then sit and relax for the whole morning whilst the other guys do burgers and sausages.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 6, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			There will be 3 chefs on the day apparently. Tempted to do a couple of overnight cooks with some big joints and then sit and relax for the whole morning whilst the other guys do burgers and sausages.
		
Click to expand...

Pulled pork finished with a piedmont vinegar sauce, now that's what I'm talking about 😋


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			Do you make your own pizza dough?
		
Click to expand...

Aldi had some 00 flour in a couple of months back. Was on sale at 69p a bag last week 😉👍


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 18, 2022)

Gave the ooni dough recipe a go....18 grams of salt. Borderline uneatable. I didn't even question the recipe.
Mentioned it on the ooni reddit page and some Americans said they use 30grams in theirs!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 18, 2022)

Braai this weekend


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 18, 2022)

Did a regular bbq on Saturday for my daughter and her boyfriend, smash burgers, hot dogs and chicken skewers.
Yesterday did another chicken shawarma, cooked way too much so there’s loads left over 😋


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 20, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Gave the ooni dough recipe a go....18 grams of salt. Borderline uneatable. I didn't even question the recipe.
Mentioned it on the ooni reddit page and some Americans said they use 30grams in theirs!
		
Click to expand...

I use 17g of salt to 580g of flour.  I would use more but it’s the limit of what  the wife likes.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2022)

Not sure if I’ve asked many pages back 👀
Recommendations for a good bbq place in the Liverpool Street/Shoreditch area of London for a top quality bit of Q? 👌


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 27, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I use 17g of salt to 580g of flour.  I would use more but it’s the limit of what  the wife likes.
		
Click to expand...

I'm starting to think i measured it out wrong you know


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2022)

We have our big team event on Monday. Our South African members have got the run of the kitchen and BBQ and are cooking up a meal for afterwards and are promising a real meat feast as well as some creative vegetarian options. Really looking forward to authentic African meat cooked properly by those knowing what they are doing. The club being as "inventive" as ever have tagged it Out of Africa and all the teams are after African countries. I am captaining Botswana!!!


----------



## MACM85 (Apr 28, 2022)

Cured a flat brisket this past week to do a pastrami on the Weber. This is how it turned out


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 29, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Cured a flat brisket this past week to do a pastrami on the Weber. This is how it turned out











Click to expand...

Nice one @MACM85 

I'm not much of a contributor, I mainly just read these boards and chip in occasionally but your 8 posts in 10 years is remarkably taciturn


----------



## MACM85 (May 3, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Nice one @MACM85

I'm not much of a contributor, I mainly just read these boards and chip in occasionally but your 8 posts in 10 years is remarkably taciturn 

Click to expand...

haha I lurk now and again and have a read. Don't often post. I like to BBQ all year round so would see more posts in here than anywhere else


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2022)

Had a cracking couple of Bbq’s this weekend, did Chinese sticky ribs courtesy of the A&O website on both days, they went down a treat.
Slow cooked a brisket on Saturday and made beef dip sandwiches, Sunday I slow cooked a rib roast and again made beef dip sandwiches.
I’d say the rib took it by a nose over the brisket 🤤


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 3, 2022)

Not a BBQ or Braai related post but I think Mrs Colch might ban me from attending her craft fairs from now on as I'm spending more than her profits. Last weekend was the East Anglia Game and Country Fair and I treated myself to this beauty..........




This weekend was the Sandringham Food, Craft and Wood Festival and I treated myself to these......




So beautifully balanced and wonderfully sharp. Offshore trip starts Thursday but then I'll be home for the summer and it will be pizzas all the way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We have our big team event on Monday. Our South African members have got the run of the kitchen and BBQ and are cooking up a meal for afterwards and are promising a real meat feast as well as some creative vegetarian options. Really looking forward to authentic African meat cooked properly by those knowing what they are doing. The club being as "inventive" as ever have tagged it Out of Africa and all the teams are after African countries. I am captaining Botswana!!!
		
Click to expand...

The South Africans put on a feast. Boerewors on the go at the 10th for a pick up which went down a treat and then a real meat lovers feast although the vegetarian curry in a hollowed out loaf was a revelation. Some excellent wines on offer as well


----------



## Don Barzini (May 5, 2022)

Went on a BBQ course recently and plucked up the courage to do beer can chicken on my gas BBQ yesterday.

Absolutely amazing! Though I will alter the recipe I followed next time. Used a tarragon butter under the skin - far too tarragon-y! Will use plain butter next time.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 9, 2022)

To anyone with a pizza oven, or any device that uses wood pellets as fuel, does it matter which ones I get? I've had a look on Amazon and there's a massive difference in the prices. Can get 15kg for £15.99 right up to 10kg for almost £40 and everything in between. Does it make much of a difference? Will I be using twice as much of the cheaper ones compared to the more expensive ones? Is this a case of you get what you pay for and I should be looking at the more expensive ones?


----------



## MACM85 (May 10, 2022)

Fancied some chicken on the Weber last night so did a selection of wings and thighs with some differrent rubs on them.


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Fancied some chicken on the Weber last night so did a selection of wings and thighs with some differrent rubs on them.







Click to expand...

Wow, how are you finding the volcano? I got one a few months ago but I haven’t tried it yet.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 10, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			To anyone with a pizza oven, or any device that uses wood pellets as fuel, does it matter which ones I get? I've had a look on Amazon and there's a massive difference in the prices. Can get 15kg for £15.99 right up to 10kg for almost £40 and everything in between. Does it make much of a difference? Will I be using twice as much of the cheaper ones compared to the more expensive ones? Is this a case of you get what you pay for and I should be looking at the more expensive ones?

View attachment 42538

Click to expand...

I'm still using the Ooni ones I got direct from Ooni. They're £20 so don't pay double the price on Amazon.


----------



## MACM85 (May 10, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, how are you finding the volcano? I got one a few months ago but I haven’t tried it yet.
		
Click to expand...

I have used the Vortex quite a bit and it is a great way to get the chicken cooked at a high heat with a crispy skin but still holding the flavour and not drying out the meat. I have used it when doing some Pork Belly strips. Crisps the fat lovely and renders down the meat too. Well worth a go


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			I have used the Vortex quite a bit and it is a great way to get the chicken cooked at a high heat with a crispy skin but still holding the flavour and not drying out the meat. I have used it when doing some Pork Belly strips. Crisps the fat lovely and renders down the meat too. Well worth a go
		
Click to expand...

Sorry yes Vortex lol
Hmm, got me thinking now about this weekend’s potential bbq 🤔


----------



## MACM85 (May 10, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Sorry yes Vortex lol
Hmm, got me thinking now about this weekend’s potential bbq 🤔
		
Click to expand...

haha I have seen people call it all different things. It is a good bit of kit if you want to do wings. I generally get the coals hot. Stick them in the vortex and then let them get to temp for 10 or so mins. They stick the chicken in for 20 then rotate the chicken then for another 10-20 depending on internal temp for when they are ready.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 10, 2022)

Has anyone got a pellet smoker/grill?

I want something to smoke bigger cuts or larger quantities. My initial thought was an ugly drum. But a pellet smoker could be more versatile, although more expensive.


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Has anyone got a pellet smoker/grill?

I want something to smoke bigger cuts or larger quantities. My initial thought was an ugly drum. But a pellet smoker could be more versatile, although more expensive.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got a Masterbuilt Gravity 560, it’s not a pellet smoker but sort of works the same but with charcoal. I bought it around 18 months ago and I haven’t touched my Napoleon kettle bbq since. Cracking machine, smokes low and slow and you can crank it right up for char and sear 👌


----------



## MACM85 (May 10, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Has anyone got a pellet smoker/grill?

I want something to smoke bigger cuts or larger quantities. My initial thought was an ugly drum. But a pellet smoker could be more versatile, although more expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Depending what you are looking to smoke and quantity you can go all big boy and go with a smokey oak bbq but that will set you back £5k plus. 

Traeger are a good option if you want pellet smoker.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 10, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			I'm still using the Ooni ones I got direct from Ooni. They're £20 so don't pay double the price on Amazon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Any idea on their delivery times? I've been on the website and gone through to checkout but it doesn't give a delivery date.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 10, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Thanks for the info. Any idea on their delivery times? I've been on the website and gone through to checkout but it doesn't give a delivery date.
		
Click to expand...

My oven came within 3 days when I ordered it last month.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 10, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Depending what you are looking to smoke and quantity you can go all big boy and go with a smokey oak bbq but that will set you back £5k plus.

Traeger are a good option if you want pellet smoker.
		
Click to expand...

£5k is a bit steep. The other option is a Gozney Dome. There are Traeger and Weber pellet smokers all at a similar price.


----------



## MACM85 (May 16, 2022)

Mrs fancied some skirt steak last night. Marinaded in Soy, Apple Vinegar, Garlic, chilli's. Stuck on the Go Anywhere for a couple of mins each side. Served with jacket potato and some veg. Simple but very enjoyable


----------



## Bazzatron (May 20, 2022)

I've used love-logs for my pellets this time. £28 for 20kg. Hello10 gave 10% off too.


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2022)

I’ve used my Vortex loads since seeing the recent post, it’s such a great weapon for the bbq. Currently attempting deep fried chicken, not sure how it will turn out but the YouTube vids look good lol.
The potatoes are going with a mustard and mayo dip 😋


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’ve used my Vortex loads since seeing the recent post, it’s such a great weapon for the bbq. Currently attempting deep fried chicken, not sure how it will turn out but the YouTube vids look good lol.
The potatoes are going with a mustard and mayo dip 😋
		
Click to expand...

What is a Vortex and what is the purpose of it?


----------



## SteveW86 (May 22, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			What is a Vortex and what is the purpose of it?
		
Click to expand...

The vortex is like an upside down bowl with the bottom cut out, you place it over a pile of coals in the centre of the bbq. It concentrates the heat and gets the temperature really high, great to get the skin crispy on things like chicken wings .


----------



## SteveW86 (May 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



View attachment 42687
I’ve used my Vortex loads since seeing the recent post, it’s such a great weapon for the bbq. Currently attempting deep fried chicken, not sure how it will turn out but the YouTube vids look good lol.
The potatoes are going with a mustard and mayo dip 😋
		
Click to expand...

Got the old dog out I see


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Got the old dog out I see
		
Click to expand...

Yeah loving it mate 👌


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 22, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			The vortex is like an upside down bowl with the bottom cut out, you place it over a pile of coals in the centre of the bbq. It concentrates the heat and gets the temperature really high, great to get the skin crispy on things like chicken wings .
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. So I assume you put the meat, or whatever you're cooking, around the edge of the BBQ rather than over the Vortex in the middle? I guess it would burn if you placed it in the middle above the Vortex.


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cheers. So I assume you put the meat, or whatever you're cooking, around the edge of the BBQ rather than over the Vortex in the middle? I guess it would burn if you placed it in the middle above the Vortex.
		
Click to expand...

Yes exactly that, I put the spuds over the middle to finish off and they were blackened within minutes.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yes exactly that, I put the spuds over the middle to finish off and they were blackened within minutes.
		
Click to expand...

I just need to get myself a decent BBQ now. They had some at the event where I got my pizza oven. They were £880 for the egg style ones. I said I couldn't justify spending nearly £900 on a BBQ. The salesman said they were on a show offer of £780 and as I'd already bought the pizza oven he'd do it for £750. As we're saving to buy a house I just can't spend that kind of money on a BBQ at the minute especially as the cooking area was quite small. They were ok for a family of four but no good for entertaining on a larger scale.


----------



## MACM85 (May 23, 2022)

Beezerk said:



View attachment 42687
I’ve used my Vortex loads since seeing the recent post, it’s such a great weapon for the bbq. Currently attempting deep fried chicken, not sure how it will turn out but the YouTube vids look good lol.
The potatoes are going with a mustard and mayo dip 😋
		
Click to expand...

Looks good, I have done KFC style chicken a few times and make sure the rub has a fair kick to it. Also worth sticking a bit of smoking wood on top of the grate over the vortex. Adds some decent flavour to the chicken


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 23, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I just need to get myself a decent BBQ now. They had some at the event where I got my pizza oven. They were £880 for the egg style ones. I said I couldn't justify spending nearly £900 on a BBQ. The salesman said they were on a show offer of £780 and as I'd already bought the pizza oven he'd do it for £750. As we're saving to buy a house I just can't spend that kind of money on a BBQ at the minute especially as the cooking area was quite small. They were ok for a family of four but no good for entertaining on a larger scale.
		
Click to expand...

I've got one of these, it's an exceptional bit of kit. I don't think there's a more versatile type of bbq.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/gardenline-kamado-ceramic-egg-bbq/p/710081596330401

I use it two or three times a week in the summer, sometimes more, and once a week in winter (cooking sunday roast chicken, so much better than oven cooked).

As you say, cooking area isn't massive if entertaining is your thing. I've never found it a problem but I rarely cook for more than my family of 4, and if I do, it's not more than 10 people and tends to be simple stuff (burgers, wings, etc) so also no problem.


----------



## MACM85 (May 23, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I just need to get myself a decent BBQ now. They had some at the event where I got my pizza oven. They were £880 for the egg style ones. I said I couldn't justify spending nearly £900 on a BBQ. The salesman said they were on a show offer of £780 and as I'd already bought the pizza oven he'd do it for £750. As we're saving to buy a house I just can't spend that kind of money on a BBQ at the minute especially as the cooking area was quite small. They were ok for a family of four but no good for entertaining on a larger scale.
		
Click to expand...

Depending what you want to do with your BBQ, I would give the Weber Master Touch a shout as it is verstaile and can do the hot and fast cooks but can also do slow and low. Just depends what you're wanting to cook on it


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Looks good, I have done KFC style chicken a few times and make sure the rub has a fair kick to it. Also worth sticking a bit of smoking wood on top of the grate over the vortex. Adds some decent flavour to the chicken
















Click to expand...

My chicken didn’t come out as nice as yours, I think the coating was too wet by the time I came to cook it. I also tried lighting the Vortex via a chimney full of hot coals, the bbq didn’t seem to get as hot as when I light from the bottom of the Vortex if that makes sense.
I took some more chicken out of the freezer this morning for another experiment tonight 😂


----------



## MACM85 (May 23, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			My chicken didn’t come out as nice as yours, I think the coating was too wet by the time I came to cook it. I also tried lighting the Vortex via a chimney full of hot coals, the bbq didn’t seem to get as hot as when I light from the bottom of the Vortex if that makes sense.
I took some more chicken out of the freezer this morning for another experiment tonight 😂
		
Click to expand...

That is interesting as I light my coals in the chimney then pour them into the vortex. Generally leave them in the vortex with the top and bottom vent wide open for 10 or so mins to really heat everything up. What coal are you using? 

How are you preparing the chicken? I have a receipe that I use, pretty simple, Get the chicken and leave overnight in the fridge marinading in Buttermilk, In the buttermilk I put some spices in and get them going into the chicken, Next day I get flour and more spice with salt and pepper, Take the chicken out of the fridge and dredge and make sure it is covered in flour, Leave on the side for 45mins to firm up, When I come back to it if there is wet patches I use the leftover flour to sprinkle the wet patches. Stick the chicken back into the fridge until 20 mins before cook then I get them out. When on the BBQ, I leave the chicken on there for 25 mins, Then check, If crisping I will rotate and turn them over to get an even coat all the way round.


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			That is interesting as I light my coals in the chimney then pour them into the vortex. Generally leave them in the vortex with the top and bottom vent wide open for 10 or so mins to really heat everything up. What coal are you using?

How are you preparing the chicken? I have a receipe that I use, pretty simple, Get the chicken and leave overnight in the fridge marinading in Buttermilk, In the buttermilk I put some spices in and get them going into the chicken, Next day I get flour and more spice with salt and pepper, Take the chicken out of the fridge and dredge and make sure it is covered in flour, Leave on the side for 45mins to firm up, When I come back to it if there is wet patches I use the leftover flour to sprinkle the wet patches. Stick the chicken back into the fridge until 20 mins before cook then I get them out. When on the BBQ, I leave the chicken on there for 25 mins, Then check, If crisping I will rotate and turn them over to get an even coat all the way round.
		
Click to expand...

I’m using Weber briquettes at the minute although I’m running low, in all honesty I think those cheaper B&Q briquettes are just as good.
I made a chilli sauce dip for the chicken then dredged in the peri peri mix (shop bought from Morrisons that works great in the deep fat fryer). I stacked them up  on top of each other before cooking and I think that’s how they got wet, I need some sort of mesh stand thing to sit them on once I’ve dredged them.
Tesco at lunch time to visit the cooking section 😂


----------



## MACM85 (May 23, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’m using Weber briquettes at the minute although I’m running low, in all honesty I think those cheaper B&Q briquettes are just as good.
I made a chilli sauce dip for the chicken then dredged in the peri peri mix (shop bought from Morrisons that works great in the deep fat fryer). I stacked them up  on top of each other before cooking and I think that’s how they got wet, I need some sort of mesh stand thing to sit them on once I’ve dredged them.
Tesco at lunch time to visit the cooking section 😂
		
Click to expand...

I swear with the weber briquettes, I find some of the cheaper stuff gets too smokey. Other coal I use for hot and fast cooks is Big K Lumpwood


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			I swear with the weber briquettes, I find some of the cheaper stuff gets too smokey. Other coal I use for hot and fast cooks is Big K Lumpwood
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I like the Big K lumpwood but I found it burnt really quickly in my Masterbuilt, I always go for briquettes now. I’ll maybe pick up a few bags of lumpwood just to use on the kettle.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 23, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I like the Big K lumpwood but I found it burnt really quickly in my Masterbuilt, I always go for briquettes now. I’ll maybe pick up a few bags of lumpwood just to use on the kettle.
		
Click to expand...

The Weber briquettes are very reliable and give a great burn, but I think youll struggle to get the desired high temp with them even in a vortex. I think you'll need to use lumpwood to get the desired temps.


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			The Weber briquettes are very reliable and give a great burn, but I think youll struggle to get the desired high temp with them even in a vortex. I think you'll need to use lumpwood to get the desired temps.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah maybe you’re right. Weird thing is when I lit them in the vortex the lid temp gauge went off the scale, when I lit them in the chimney I only got maybe 300c 🤔


----------



## marksman (May 23, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I just need to get myself a decent BBQ now. They had some at the event where I got my pizza oven. They were £880 for the egg style ones. I said I couldn't justify spending nearly £900 on a BBQ. The salesman said they were on a show offer of £780 and as I'd already bought the pizza oven he'd do it for £750. As we're saving to buy a house I just can't spend that kind of money on a BBQ at the minute especially as the cooking area was quite small. They were ok for a family of four but no good for entertaining on a larger scale.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at the American XXL BBQ on the Argos website.    Large cooking area grill and may be more suitable to your budget at the moment.


----------



## Mudball (May 24, 2022)

This thread has forced me to get our BBQ from the back of the shed.  It has been resting there for nearly 5 years and is bloody covered in all types of mess.  Jet washed it and it looks clean.  Also ordered a new cover as the mouse seems to have eaten thru the old one.  

Unfortunately, its a gas one, since I never learnt to handle coal.  Half term will see some cooking.

We have done some veggies, chicken, odd steak...  never tried any south african meat.  There is a Braai shop near us.  Never ventured into it.   For a beginner, where do we start? any easy meat to start?


----------



## MACM85 (May 24, 2022)

Mudball said:



			This thread has forced me to get our BBQ from the back of the shed.  It has been resting there for nearly 5 years and is bloody covered in all types of mess.  Jet washed it and it looks clean.  Also ordered a new cover as the mouse seems to have eaten thru the old one. 

Unfortunately, its a gas one, since I never learnt to handle coal.  Half term will see some cooking.

We have done some veggies, chicken, odd steak...  never tried any south african meat.  There is a Braai shop near us.  Never ventured into it.   For a beginner, where do we start? any easy meat to start?
		
Click to expand...

Easy stuff to cook would be beef and pork, From the Braai shop look at boerewors and steak. Chicken is straight forward but best to have a meat probe to check that everything is cooked properly.


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2022)

Mudball said:



			This thread has forced me to get our BBQ from the back of the shed.  It has been resting there for nearly 5 years and is bloody covered in all types of mess.  Jet washed it and it looks clean.  Also ordered a new cover as the mouse seems to have eaten thru the old one.  

Unfortunately, its a gas one, since I never learnt to handle coal.  Half term will see some cooking.

We have done some veggies, chicken, odd steak...  never tried any south african meat.  There is a Braai shop near us.  Never ventured into it.   For a beginner, where do we start? any easy meat to start?
		
Click to expand...

If you can do indirect cooking on your bbq (Google it lol) then chuck on a pork shoulder or similar, very hard to get wrong as long as your temps are steady. Morrisons near me sell huge racks of pork ribs for about a fiver, again very easy to do and absolutely delicious 😋


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2022)

Bought a cheap brisket from Morrisons earlier, going old school on the Napoleon with the snake method 🐍 
Seen some YouTube vids where they inject beef tallow so I’ve bought a tub of beef dripping (same thing in the uk I think) so let’s see what happens 😂


----------



## Mudball (Jun 8, 2022)

My saffie neighbor did some sausages for the street party… they were brilliant.  Apparently buys from Bookers… it’s a trade only merchant


----------



## MACM85 (Jun 29, 2022)

Working from home yesterday gave me the chance to smoke some pastrami that I have been curing the past week or so


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 4, 2022)

Bit of pulled pork on the menu for dinner this evening.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2022)

Went to a place called Smokestak in Shoreditch on Saturday night, wow best brisket I’ve ever had, I highly recommend a visit.
Superb set up, I could have spent hours watching them cooking the meat 👌


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Went to a place called Smokestak in Shoreditch on Saturday night, wow best brisket I’ve ever had, I highly recommend a visit.
Superb set up, I could have spent hours watching them cooking the meat 👌
		
Click to expand...

I saw you were going there and meant to ask how it was. Did you get any pictures?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I saw you were going there and meant to ask how it was. Did you get any pictures?
		
Click to expand...

Only a bad one of them slicing brisket and one of the grill they use to char the meat, I was too much in awe lol.
The smoker they have is massive, the lass who served us have me a quick tour, brisket (from a farm in Devon) is cooked for 10 hours using white oak at 120c with only salt and pepper as a rub. Wished I’d asked more questions, do they mop, when do they wrap in butchers paper etc. The brisket definitely had a slight vinegar tang to it which was a surprise, I was expecting the pork to be like that but it wasn’t.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Only a bad one of them slicing brisket and one of the grill they use to char the meat, I was too much in awe lol.
The smoker they have is massive, the lass who served us have me a quick tour, brisket (from a farm in Devon) is cooked for 10 hours using white oak at 120c with only salt and pepper as a rub. Wished I’d asked more questions, do they mop, when do they wrap in butchers paper etc. The brisket definitely had a slight vinegar tang to it which was a surprise, I was expecting the pork to be like that but it wasn’t.

View attachment 43305
View attachment 43306

Click to expand...

It’s a flipping science!


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 5, 2022)

11hrs to cook the pulled pork. Wrapped it for the last 3hrs as the bark was set. Didn't have to top up the charcoal once and it ran at a steady 120-125c all day.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2022)

Wow, what rub? Did you use a vinegar sauce to finish it?


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, what rub? Did you use a vinegar sauce to finish it?
		
Click to expand...

The rub was from Angus & Oink and it is called Porky. I use A&O for most of my rubs as I haven't had a dud one yet. 

Sauce is a simple BBQ sauce. no added vinegar etc. When wrapping I spritz in some cider vinegar to keep some moisture in the meat.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			The rub was from Angus & Oink and it is called Porky. I use A&O for most of my rubs as I haven't had a dud one yet. 

Sauce is a simple BBQ sauce. no added vinegar etc. When wrapping I spritz in some cider vinegar to keep some moisture in the meat.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, love A&O stuff, shame it’s so expensive.
Was it just a supermarket pork shoulder? I can find those are a bit hit and miss.


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Nice one, love A&O stuff, shame it’s so expensive.
Was it just a supermarket pork shoulder? I can find those are a bit hit and miss.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't a supermarket purchase. I don't get my meat from there. I use a few online butchers. This one was from Village Butchers. I use meatsupermarket for smaller cuts. 

As you can see I have an A&O problem!


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 12, 2022)

Picked this up on the weekend when I was on the way to grab some charcoal. Saw it on FB marketplace for £50. Too much of a bargain to turn down. Had to clean it up a bit and have now sold it for £160 so was a quick turn around with a bit of money for the golf fund.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 12, 2022)

MACM85 said:














Picked this up on the weekend when I was on the way to grab some charcoal. Saw it on FB marketplace for £50. Too much of a bargain to turn down. Had to clean it up a bit and have now sold it for £160 so was a quick turn around with a bit of money for the golf fund.
		
Click to expand...


£50 is a real bargain for that!


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 12, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			£50 is a real bargain for that!
		
Click to expand...

That it was. Lady who sold it was fed up of burning sausages and went to a gas bbq. It was only up for a couple of mins before I got the message over to her. She was in Woking so just round the corner for me.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 12, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			That it was. Lady who sold it was fed up of burning sausages and went to a gas bbq. It was only up for a couple of mins before I got the message over to her. She was in Woking so just round the corner for me.
		
Click to expand...

There will be a lot of people disappointed they have missed out on that.


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 15, 2022)

Doing a poor mans brisket today as I had the meat in the freezer. Smoked Chuck. I'll try and stick some pictures up later.


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 15, 2022)

Just a small joint today. 1.5kg. Stuck it on at 7am this morning. Just taken it off to let it rest for 2hrs wrapped and in towels.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 24, 2022)

Got this currently sat on the BBQ


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 25, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Got this currently sat on the BBQ
View attachment 43598

Click to expand...

How did it turn out?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 25, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			How did it turn out?
		
Click to expand...

I'd have preferred it a bit rarer, but it was still very nice.


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 25, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I'd have preferred it a bit rarer, but it was still very nice.

View attachment 43608

View attachment 43610

View attachment 43611

Click to expand...

Still looks good though. Any seasoning during the cook or just natural? I love putting coarse pepper and sea salt on mine with a hint of garlic powder. I don't oil up the steak though.


----------



## Dando (Jul 25, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I'd have preferred it a bit rarer, but it was still very nice.

View attachment 43608

View attachment 43610

View attachment 43611

Click to expand...

Looks lovely


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 25, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Still looks good though. Any seasoning during the cook or just natural? I love putting coarse pepper and sea salt on mine with a hint of garlic powder. I don't oil up the steak though.
		
Click to expand...

Just salt and pepper put on about an hour before cooking. Then cooked indirect at 130 degrees till it reached the correct temperature. Wrapped in foil and rested for 20 minutes then put directly over the coals and seared.


----------



## D-S (Jul 25, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Just salt and pepper put on about an hour before cooking. Then cooked indirect at 130 degrees till it reached the correct temperature. Wrapped in foil and rested for 20 minutes then put directly over the coals and seared.
		
Click to expand...

Given that it was bone in, what internal temperature did you take it to on the indirect heat?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 25, 2022)

D-S said:



			Given that it was bone in, what internal temperature did you take it to on the indirect heat?
		
Click to expand...

I took it to 50*C to keep the wife happier. If it was just me I'd have only taken it to 45. The whole thing weighed 1.8kg's and took about 1hr 20 to get upto temp.


----------



## MACM85 (Aug 10, 2022)

Just a little heads up. If you have a Farm Foods near you. They are currently selling the following for £4.99 a rack. USDA Ribs. Been getting lots of good feedback in the smoking groups I am part of.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 10, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Just a little heads up. If you have a Farm Foods near you. They are currently selling the following for £4.99 a rack. USDA Ribs. Been getting lots of good feedback in the smoking groups I am part of. 






Click to expand...

Looks like my trolley yesterday 😂


----------



## MACM85 (Aug 10, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Looks like my trolley yesterday 😂
		
Click to expand...

Did you grab some? They seem too good for the money. Hopefully they turn out okay and farm foods stop them regularly.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 10, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Did you grab some? They seem too good for the money. Hopefully they turn out okay and farm foods stop them regularly.
		
Click to expand...

Picked up four, I’d have got more if my freezer was big enough lol.
Going to do some on Saturday, I’ve read that 2.5/1.5/0.5 is the way to go with these.


----------



## MACM85 (Aug 10, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Picked up four, I’d have got more if my freezer was big enough lol.
Going to do some on Saturday, I’ve read that 2.5/1.5/0.5 is the way to go with these.
		
Click to expand...

My stock method for ribs is 3-2-1

3hrs unwrapped with rub on at 120C
2hrs wrapped spritzed and a bit of moisture inside
1hrs unwrapped with sauce on potentially longer if I feel the sauce hasn't become sticky. 

I went with a few but had more room in the freezer if I wanted. Didn't want to go mad in case they aren't as good as people say.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 11, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Just a little heads up. If you have a Farm Foods near you. They are currently selling the following for £4.99 a rack. USDA Ribs. Been getting lots of good feedback in the smoking groups I am part of.






Click to expand...

Another member of the CountryWoodSmoke group?


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 11, 2022)

Off on holiday next week, annoyingly no BBQ at the house we have rented. I'm hoping they have a firepit and I can bodge something to do some outdoor cooking.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 11, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			My stock method for ribs is 3-2-1

3hrs unwrapped with rub on at 120C
2hrs wrapped spritzed and a bit of moisture inside
1hrs unwrapped with sauce on potentially longer if I feel the sauce hasn't become sticky.

I went with a few but had more room in the freezer if I wanted. Didn't want to go mad in case they aren't as good as people say.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve never got away with 3/2/1 specially with the Morrisons ribs I get, I’m usually 1.5/1/0.5 with those.
I always use the Johnny Trigg method as well which is very close to yours but with butter, honey and brown sugar when you wrap 🤤


----------



## MACM85 (Aug 11, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Another member of the CountryWoodSmoke group?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed as well as a few other smoking groups. 

I went away to Yorkshire last week. They didn't have a bbq either so I bought my Go Anywhere with me


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 13, 2022)

Arrived at the cottage………..it has a BBQ after all, even though the agency told us it didn’t.

There are two downsides though, it’s a gas one (but it does look decent) and also the big local Morrison’s doesn’t have any large bone in rib joints as “they don’t get them as they are classed as a poor store”


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 13, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Arrived at the cottage………..it has a BBQ after all, even though the agency told us it didn’t.

There are two downsides though, it’s a gas one (but it does look decent) and also the big local Morrison’s doesn’t have any large bone in rib joints as “they don’t get them as they are classed as a poor store”
		
Click to expand...

Sure you can still rustle up something magic mate 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Sure you can still rustle up something magic mate 😂
		
Click to expand...

I’m thinking some quality burgers topped with bacon, Brie and some cranberry sauce in a toasted brioche bun


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 13, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I’m thinking some quality burgers topped with bacon, Brie and some cranberry sauce in a toasted brioche bun
		
Click to expand...

Wow, photos or it didn’t happen lol.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, photos or it didn’t happen lol.
		
Click to expand...

My turn to cook later in the week, so will get some then.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 13, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			My turn to cook later in the week, so will get some then.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just mentioned the burgers to the missus, I have to make them now 🤦🏻😆


----------



## Captainron (Aug 13, 2022)

Just 5 peri peri chicken sosaties. That’s when you know you will have a braai for just about anything.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’ve just mentioned the burgers to the missus, I have to make them now 🤦🏻😆
		
Click to expand...

😂😂

You know the score…..pictures


----------



## MACM85 (Aug 15, 2022)

Mrs told me to go and get some chops for dinner. So I came back with these.


----------



## MACM85 (Aug 16, 2022)

Been curing a flat brisket this past week to do some pastrami again. Meat was purchased via a local butcher that seem to be able to do bbq cuts and specific cuts I am after.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 16, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Been curing a flat brisket this past week to do some pastrami again. Meat was purchased via a local butcher that seem to be able to do bbq cuts and specific cuts I am after.






Click to expand...

Excuse my ignorance, but what's the cut and process?
Looks absolutely tremendous by the way!!


----------



## MACM85 (Aug 16, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Excuse my ignorance, but what's the cut and process?
Looks absolutely tremendous by the way!!
		
Click to expand...

The cure is a rub that you apply on the meat and cure in the fridge for 5-7 days as a minimum depending on size of the meat. The one I did was 1.5kg so did 7 days. Then smoked for 9hrs on the Weber between 120-130c throughout the day. 
Cut of meat for the pastrami is a brisket flat and a lean on at that. You generally don't want any fat. When it came to cooking I then apply a Pastrami rub to create the bark and flavour on the outside. 

There is a simple pack from Angus & Oink that makes it pretty straight forward how to do and they have done a youtube video on it. 

Angus & Oink Pastrami Guide


----------



## Dando (Aug 16, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Been curing a flat brisket this past week to do some pastrami again. Meat was purchased via a local butcher that seem to be able to do bbq cuts and specific cuts I am after.






Click to expand...

That looks awesome


----------



## MACM85 (Aug 23, 2022)

First go with the Farm Foods ribs yesterday. Total of around 8hrs smoked. Fell apart and were good. For the price you can't really go wrong with them


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 23, 2022)

Did you go snake?


----------



## MACM85 (Aug 23, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Did you go snake?
		
Click to expand...

I don't do snake. I have a Slow n Sear that I find keeps the temps stable and you can keep the meat away from the heat so no crusting or harder pieces on edges if it is too close to the heat source


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 23, 2022)

*Googles Slow n Sear*


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 12, 2022)

Bought an Ooni pizza oven at the weekend, first attempt was a complete disaster so we go again tonight 😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Bought an Ooni pizza oven at the weekend, first attempt was a complete disaster so we go again tonight 😂
		
Click to expand...

I got myself a MiFires pizza oven earlier this year.......





First attempts didn't go well but things soon improved. Once you work out the best way to cook in it you'll never need to order takeaway pizza ever again.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 12, 2022)

Wow.
How do you get around the dough (when formed as a pizza and loaded with toppings) from sticking to the paddle when you’re putting it into the oven? Tried flour and semolina but still had bits that stuck.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 12, 2022)

I make the pizza on the (well floured) worktop in my kitchen then transfer it to the paddle with plenty of extra flour on the paddle. Still get problems with it sticking occasionally in places but generally seems to work. I also have a large paddle that I put the pizza on and use the smaller paddle to unstick any bits where there's a problem.

Have also been told that rubbing olive oil on the paddle stops the base sticking, especially if you let it heat up for a few seconds in the oven before tipping the pizza off, but haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wow.
How do you get around the dough (when formed as a pizza and loaded with toppings) from sticking to the paddle when you’re putting it into the oven? Tried flour and semolina but still had bits that stuck.
		
Click to expand...

Semolina flour. It’s a bit coarser and the pizza slides off the peel much easier


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 12, 2022)

Thanks, did a couple tonight and the second was a lot better as I went really overboard with the semolina.
Need to learn how to make the pizza base a bit better now, at the minute it looks like a 3 year old has made them 😂


----------



## Captainron (Sep 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Thanks, did a couple tonight and the second was a lot better as I went really overboard with the semolina.
Need to learn how to make the pizza base a bit better now, at the minute it looks like a 3 year old has made them 😂
		
Click to expand...

Start the dough the night before. Develops the dough to allow you to hand stretch easily. 
Heat the Ooni for about 40 minutes before you cook as you want the stone hot enough to cook the underside of the base too.


----------



## WGCRider (Sep 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Need to learn how to make the pizza base a bit better now, at the minute it looks like a 3 year old has made them 😂
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother - it's not worth the hassle and mess. https://northerndoughco.com/ This is what you are after, you can get it from most supermarkets. Also, more semolina on the paddle is what you need.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2022)

WGCRider said:



			Don't bother - it's not worth the hassle and mess. https://northerndoughco.com/ This is what you are after, you can get it from most supermarkets. Also, more semolina on the paddle is what you need.
		
Click to expand...

I tried some of the Jus Roll sourdough pizza dough last night, was ok but the crust didn’t expand like I thought it would.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2022)

Last nights effort, look away for a second and it burns 😂
Tasted superb though 👌


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 13, 2022)

A few tips on launching pizza as well as the semolina flour.

Speed is your friend.
Go easy on the sauce or wet toppings.
Don’t build the pizza on the paddle.
When you have the pizza on your paddle keep it moving by shaking gently.
If your paddle gets warm the pizza is more likely to stick. I have 2, one for launching one for turning and removing pizza.

Shop bought dough is ok. But no where near as good as making your own. For Neapolitan pizza you need a high protein flour and high % of water to flour.

Many ready made doughs have oil and sugar in them. Which likes to burn at pizza oven temps.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2022)

Yeah I’ve got two paddle things, a wood one I’m using to put the pizza in the oven and a steel one for spinning it. Interesting point about not making it too wet with toppings, mine always slop around like mad and don’t seem to have much integrity.


----------



## Dando (Sep 13, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Start the dough the night before. Develops the dough to allow you to hand stretch easily.
Heat the Ooni for about 40 minutes before you cook as you want the stone hot enough to cook the underside of the base too.
		
Click to expand...

Have a good at making your own sourdough mate. You won’t go back to normal bases.
It’s a faf getting the starter sorted but look after it and it’ll last for years


----------



## Depreston (Sep 13, 2022)

Love making pizza on the ooni 















Caputo flour and dried out mozzarella are two musts 

If it’s a gas oven get the stone to temp then turn the flame right down


----------



## Depreston (Sep 13, 2022)

WGCRider said:



			Don't bother - it's not worth the hassle and mess. https://northerndoughco.com/ This is what you are after, you can get it from most supermarkets. Also, more semolina on the paddle is what you need.
		
Click to expand...

northern dough is ok but homemade is better... i do have a breadmaker which makes the process so much easier


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I’ve got two paddle things, a wood one I’m using to put the pizza in the oven and a steel one for spinning it. Interesting point about not making it too wet with toppings, mine always slop around like mad and don’t seem to have much integrity.
		
Click to expand...

What sauce and cheese are you using? 

I now use a fairly thick passata, Morrisons own is good and cheap. And a block of mozzarella rather than balls.

If you use balls, cut them don’t take them. For some reason this stops them leaking. Alternatively use the small balls of mozzarella. 

It all takes a bit of practice and trail and error.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Love making pizza on the ooni















Caputo flour and dried out mozzarella are two musts

If it’s a gas oven get the stone to temp then turn the flame right down
		
Click to expand...

Wow 😯
Dried mozzarella?
Yeah it’s the gas one, top tip thanks 👌


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			What sauce and cheese are you using?

I now use a fairly thick passata, Morrisons own is good and cheap. And a block of mozzarella rather than balls.

If you use balls, cut them don’t take them. For some reason this stops them leaking. Alternatively use the small balls of mozzarella.

It all takes a bit of practice and trail and error.
		
Click to expand...

I made the sauce from the Ooni website, it’s quite thin I reckon. Just using grated mozzarella at the moment, I bought a ball of the fresh stuff but it scares me 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I made the sauce from the Ooni website, it’s quite thin I reckon. Just using grated mozzarella at the moment, I bought a ball of the fresh stuff but it scares me 😂
		
Click to expand...

Dried or grated is good enough. I prefer little cubes of dried. 

Fresh needs to be used sparingly and carefully.

I just make a very simple marinara sauce with passata. My lot prefer it to one made with tinned or fresh tomatoes


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2022)

Depreston said:



			northern dough is ok but homemade is better... i do have a breadmaker which makes the process so much easier
		
Click to expand...

What bread maker do you use for this mate?


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 13, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Semolina flour. It’s a bit coarser and the pizza slides off the peel much easier
		
Click to expand...

I think the semolina flour actually adds to the taste as well.


----------



## Depreston (Sep 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wow 😯
Dried mozzarella?
Yeah it’s the gas one, top tip thanks 👌
		
Click to expand...

Yeah if you’re using the mozzarella in the bag of water/brine get it out slice it/cube it and then pat it dry with paper towel and stick it in the fridge for a few hours 

The grated stuff from supermarkets isn’t great as the potato starch burns easy 

I have a Panasonic bread maker used it about 5 times to make bread it’s pretty much just a dough kneading machine now ha


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 14, 2022)

Best so far by a country mile.
I’d bought some Pizza Express dough the other day so used that, pizzas formed much better and I used a lot more semolina to avoid sticking.
Chicken, mozzarella and jalapeños, I put extra shredded mozzarella on mine because I’m a pig 🐷 👌


----------

